# De passage sur Terre



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

A la manière des différents fils d'écriture qui sont présents sur le Bar, je vous propose ici un petit "exercice de style".

*DE PASSAGE SUR TERRE...​*
vous propose d'évoquer en un petit texte vos sensations, souvenirs, rêveries, expériences... *dans un lieu donné à un moment donné*.

Pour ceci 3 contraintes sont posées :

1 - Ecrire au présent l'indicatif.
2 - La qualité intrinsèque du lieu importe peu : peuvent se côtoyer le banal comme le pittoresque, le proche comme le lointain, l'inédit comme le neutre. Pas forcément "d'événement" non plus. Cela peut n'être qu'une sensation diffuse. C'est à vous de décider.  
3 - L'important étant de mettre en avant la sensation en un lieu donné à un moment donné, on évacuera autant que possible toute référence géographique ou particularité locale clairement explicite... même si ce n'est pas toujours facile !
Exemples:
- Si le lieu est un "môtel", effectivement c'est ainsi et on ne peut pas le changer. Par contre si vous voulez écrire "dans l'Illinois", cela pourrait devenir : "dans cet Etat du pays". 
- Les particularités culturelles peuvent aussi être évoquées mais sans en dénommer l'origine. Exemple : "comme il est d'usage en Afrique du Nord" pourrait devenir "comme il est d'usage sur cette partie du Continent".

Voici ma prose.

_Alors que lhôtesse des lieux sefface pour me laisser entrer, mon premier pas dans la chambre en fait vibrer le plancher. Machinalement je baisse les yeux. En lespace dun instant je considère ma lourde chaussure de terrain ; son épaisse semelle, son cuir maculé de boue et encore humide de la pluie de la journée. Le sol est dune propreté impeccable, comme tout le reste dailleurs. Je suis gêné comme un souillon de coureur des bois. Jesquisse un vague mouvement de repli. Mon pied revient timidement en arrière. 
La chambre est spacieuse, meublée avec simplicité. Les murs sont en pierre apparente, de cette belle pierre jaune-crème du pays. Lhôtesse mexplique quici cétait une ancienne grange, au volume impressionnant comme elles le sont souvent dans ce pays où lhiver sait se faire aussi mordant que long. Il mest demandé si je nai besoin de rien dautre. Non. Merci. Je referme la porte et, pas même encore dévêtu de mon manteau de pluie, du bonnet et de lécharpe, je massied sur une chaise tout près de la porte pour y délacer mes gros souliers._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

_Je suis à l'appartement, au dernier étage de la tour. Debout sur le seuil de la porte vitrée dont les battants sont grand ouverts, je regarde les lumières de la ville. Il n'est pas loin de trois heures du matin, mais je n'ai pas sommeil. Je sens la fraîcheur de la nuit sur mon visage et je trouve cela agréable. Je pense à tous ces gens endormis sous mon regard, à ceux qui baisent, à ceux qui s'aiment, à ceux qui font la fête pour oublier, pour s'oublier, à ceux qui s'entre-tuent, à ceux dont les yeux vides cherchent un impossible sommeil sur l'écran du téléviseur, à ceux qui marchent dans les rues désertes ou qui, comme moi, rêvent les hommes dans la nuit. Je suis surpris de me sentir si calme, si bien. J'ai l'impression étrange, inexplicable et un peu ridicule de veiller sur eux tous, de les aimer soudain presque aussi violemment que le jour me les rend haïssables, comme on s'attendrirait sur un enfant insupportable dans l'abandon de son sommeil._


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2007)

_En entrant, jexamine la pièce de forme hexagonale où je loge depuis deux ans et mémeus encore. Jôte mes sandales lourdes de sable, ferme la porte-moustiquaire, puis me laisse envahir par une forme dintimité que je nai connue que très rarement. La nudité des lieux mapaise. Le murs récemment chaulés de blanc et la plafond protégé de plastique bleu donnent un air de fraîcheur. Pourtant, dans ce lieu torride, peu de choses: ni eau courante, ni électricité. Deux fenêtres permettent heureusement dy faire entrer lair. 

Au centre de la pièce, un simple lit est posé, et une magnifique table bizarrement trop longue, taillée dun beau bois anoblie lespace. Elle me sert à la fois de table à manger et de bureau, et en la regardant comme chaque soir, je me sens enfin chez moi. Je la caresse, objet somptueux, dans cet espace rudimentaire. 

Par terre, quelques tapis colorés égaillent lendroit et me donnent le goût de my étendre, tout comme on a lhabitude de le faire, par ici. Je résiste à la tentation, vu les cafards et les fourmis qui font leur chemin, de temps en temps. 

À lextérieur, pendouille entre deux piquets un hamac tressé à la main. Je sors vers la fraîcheur de la nuit, avec une coupe de Bordeaux tout chaud, et vais my balancer, en regardant le ciel, pour vérifier que la lune est bien couchée sur le dos. _


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

_La lumi&#232;re se diffuse dans la pi&#232;ce, les stores perm&#233;ables, t&#233;moins de l'&#226;ge de la demeure, ne font plus leur office, sauf par jour de grandes pluies

Le lit, grand spacieux, hors norme par la hauteur, remplit toute la pi&#232;ce, et ne laisse que peu de place, aux deux armoires normandes qui lui tiennent compagnie. Une porte en verre d&#233;limite la fronti&#232;re entre les deux uniques pi&#232;ces du meubl&#233;. Partout contre les mures, les photos du locataire pr&#233;c&#233;dent, sa famille, ses chiens, et cette odeur que le tabac n'efface pas, qui revient sans cesse. 

Tout ici est impr&#233;gn&#233; de la vie de mon pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur, comme une ombre qui me suit partout. Je devine petit &#224; petit les &#233;v&#233;nements qui ont eu lieu ici. Une lettre, un carton, une chaussure, un v&#234;tement, me racontent une histoire.

J'ai transport&#233; me vie dans cette appartement. Elle c&#244;toie &#224; pr&#233;sent celle d'une autre. Si diff&#233;rente, jamais compl&#233;mentaire. Petit &#224; petit , l'ombre s'allie au mures, les tapis rejoignent les meubles. La t&#233;l&#233; d'un autre temps se fige sur le mire, les figurants de la vie pass&#233;es me signifient &#224; pr&#233;sent que je ne suis pas le bien venu..

Le balcon m'offre l'asile le temps d'une clope, ma lassitude m'emp&#234;che de faire un pas en direction de ce pass&#233; que je devine, qui me repousse ..

Je ferme la porte, devant l'ascenseur qui arrive, j'entends le chien du voisin,  compagnon de jeu de l'ancienne ma&#238;tresse des lieux..
Je met les cl&#233;s dans la bo&#238;te, le hall est froid .. je part .._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

_En fait je suis surpris de ne pas lêtre. 

Cela fait bientôt deux heures que je reprends mes esprits dans le hall de laéroport après cet interminable trajet long-courrier. Je me prends à tout reconnaître comme à travers le hublot lors du survol dapproche de piste : immensité du bâtiment de laéroport, plan rigidement orthogonal des extensions urbaines dévoreuses despace, silhouettes des gratte-ciel du centre-ville se découpant dans le contre-jour dun ciel plombé, par delà létendue désertique qui le sépare du terminal aérien. 

Et cest pourtant ma première visite dans ce pays. Aucun dépaysement. Exit lexotisme. Je suis en pleine vérification ; et tout se confirme. Comment qualifier ce sentiment ? Le terme de déjà-vu sy applique mal car il désigne un état psychique où le familier se pare soudain dune inquiétante étrangeté. Plutôt du déjà-connu. 

Des adolescentes obèses mangent des frites et de la crème glacée sur le banc dà-côté. Il est quatre heures de laprès-midi. Un homme noir gigantesque regarde une vidéo sur un lecteur portatif, de gros écouteurs à loreille. La police de laéroport passe et repasse : uniformes bleu marine, hautes casquettes, ceinturons clinquants, plaques en bronze sur la chemise. Au-dehors, sur les aires de parkings, des files ininterrompues de gros véhicules 4x4 au stationnement. 

Ce que lon vous raconte quant aux procédures darrivée sur ce sol est juste. A la douane, en découvrant votre nationalité, les agents vous demandent si vous avez dans vos bagages des denrées fraîches ou des conserves de foie gras. Des affiches expriment clairement un protectionnisme revendiqué haut et fort. Je sais maintenant pourquoi je nai pas mangé ma dernière pomme dans lavion. Pour vérifier. Est-ce bien comme cela que çà se passe ? Oui cest bien comme cela : confiscation immédiate du fruit. 

A lattendu succède lattendu. Et je me rends compte alors à quel point ce pays nous abreuve de sa propre imagerie. Quand bien même lon cherche à prendre ses distances avec ses productions mass-médiatiques les plus crasses, on ny échappe jamais complètement. Notre propre culture visuelle, notre imaginaire même, en sont comme contaminés. Les récits de mes compatriotes ayant déjà visité ce pays sajoutent à confirmer cette découverte qui nen est pas une. Se rendre ici, nest-ce pas la forme contemporaine du voyage en Italie de nos Classiques ? Mais sans doute pas pour les mêmes raisons..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> En fait je suis surpris de ne pas lêtre.
> 
> Cela fait bientôt deux heures que je reprends mes esprits dans le hall de laéroport


Ramasser les morceaux qui traînent à côté de mon verre à demi...
Tiens ; une oreillette, un ventricule, une artère...
Réajuster les écouteurs pour mieux entendre ce vieux rocker qui chante "suis-je inutile et hors d'usage"...
Vite chausser mes lunettes noires pour ne surtout pas exposer mes yeux ; et serrer les dents... Serrer plus fort...
Les bars d'aéroports sont vraiment des crématoriums à illusions...


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2007)

La nuit est noire. Chaude et étoilée. L'atmosphère moite, sous son refuge transparent. Les spots éclairent cette eau non chlorée et légèrement salée. Les éoliennes tournent peut-être. Je ne les entends pas. La garrigue se dessine tout autour. Moi je connais ce paysage par coeur, je vois les vignes, les oliviers, les capitelles, les étangs, la mer. Malgré l'obscurité. 
Ce théâtre aquatique posé au milieu de nulle part me donne le vertige ce soir. Mais je n'ai pas le trac. Au contraire. Une immense envie de commencer la représentation.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

_ Il doit être quatre ou cinq heures de laprès-midi. Je me traîne dans lennui. Alors jarpente la ville, seul, en dehors des cours. Mal à laise. Tendu. Cherchant à tout prix lévénement à photographier à l'unique fin de briser cet abominable ennui poisseux où mon propre temps sest englué. Sous mon duffle-coat je cache mon appareil photo dont la sangle trop fine me laboure le cou. Comme un voleur dimage. Mon manteau est aussi épais que rigide, informe carapace entravant mes mouvements. 

Je dérive sur lavenue austère qui remonte droit sur la gare. Il fait froid mais pas dun de ces mordants froids sibériens ; plutôt une température suffisamment basse pour être perçue comme relativement peu habituelle dans ce climat océanique dordinaire doux et humide. Tout le monde est un peu engourdi. 
La lumière est aussi plate que grise. Une chape nuageuse parfaitement uniforme recouvre la ville. Ce ciel gris, plafond bas, métouffe. Je ne trouve rien à photographier : tout mintéresse et mennuie à la fois. Cette avenue a beau être large, elle nest pas généreuse pour autant. La lumière y entre mal, même quand le temps est ensoleillé : on sy retrouve soit aveuglé, soit à lombre.

Jarrive bientôt sur la place de la gare. Je suis presque à la hauteur de ce pub dont la devanture de mauvais goût nest quun vulgaire pastiche de celles des authentiques établissements. Un homme en sort alors, se déplaçant latéralement pour fermer la porte en la tirant, avec un léger mouvement de bascule. Comme il remonte lui aussi vers la gare je ne peux voir que son dos massif. Le tissu de son manteau retient mon attention - un genre de tweed démodé - mais tout autant sa démarche voûtée et hésitante. Il semble regarder du côté gauche en dodelinant, comme sil cherchait quelque chose au sol ou dans le caniveau. Jentends alors un râle étouffé, renfermé et aussitôt lhomme se penche plus vivement sur le même côté pour émettre une immense gerbe de vomi qui retombe en pluie sur le trottoir._


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

La ville s'habille pour faire la fête. Des sons discordants, des mélanges étonnants, détonnants, des rires. Une fête sous surveillance, des uniformes de partout.
Je dois monter et descendre. Traverser ces deux ou trois quartiers qui cohabitent à quelques centaines de mètres de distance et qui sont pourtant si différents. Serait-ce palpable pour quelqu'un de passage ? Quelle est cette facilité des hommes à ériger des barrières invisibles ?
Je n'entends plus rien malgré le fourmillement. Je ne vois, ne sens que cette ville écartelée.
Je me vois.


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2007)

_Je dépose mon verre de jus d'oranges pressées. Je regarde par la fenêtre une pie juchée sur le fil électrique. Je reprends mon verre et le vide. Je touche le clavier, effleure une lettre, mon geste ne s'achève pas. Le pointeur de la souris se dirige presqu'automatiquement vers le fichier Word "XYZ". Mais non, il n'est plus nécessaire de l'ouvrir. Le travail est terminé. Un travail commencé il y a un an, presque jour pour jour. Un an que ce travail m'accompagne, qu'il occupe mes pensées, nuit et jour. Et voilà. Il est fini. Oh, j'ai bien plusieurs pistes pour le prolonger. Ou plus exactement, il a généré plusieurs ramifications qui peuvent me remettre en action. Mais plus tard. Un peu plus tard. 

Je suis entre deux eaux, je flotte dans cet espace-temps d'apesanteur entre deux deux projets. Celui qui vient de s'achever et celui, flou encore, que je dessine déjà dans la nuit. Une sorte d'état béat, vaguement intra-utérin, une sensation de passage, une sorte de transformation, de mutation. Le moment où l'on n'est plus retenu que par le cordon ombilical qui n'est déjà plus nourricier et qu'il va falloir couper sous peine de mourir, mais où l'on a déjà quitté l'abri vers un ailleurs plein d'incertitude et de promesses. Une dépression, un creux; tout à la fois le bas de la pente que l'on vient de dévaler et celui de la côte que l'on va gravir.

Je reprends mon verre de jus d'oranges pressées. J'oubliais... Il est vide._


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

_Machinalement, je refais un coup mes lacets. Non pas qu'ils en avaient besoin, sans doutes plus pour conjurer le sort.
Le camphre embaume le vestiaire. J'aime cette odeur.

Mes 2 piliers et moi m&#234;me nous nous regroupons. Les derniers mots avant de partir pour le pr&#233;. Ils sont durs, tendres, fraternels, violents m&#234;me. J'en ai connu des pr&#233;parations d'avant match, mais pas &#224; ce point.

Partag&#233; entre haine, concentration et &#233;motion. L'entra&#238;neur mart&#232;le sans cesse que ce match "sera peut &#234;tre le seul". Quelques larmes roulent sur les joues de ces enfants au visage rugueux. Nous avons conscience de l'importance que rev&#234;t ce qui va suivre.

Il faut &#234;tre pr&#234;t, oublier cette clavicule qui me fait mal.

Le signal est donn&#233;, il faut y aller, p&#233;n&#233;trer dans ce chaudron, malgr&#233; notre peur. Peur de passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. Ne pas donner ce qu'on est capable de donner.

Tout le long du couloir des mots traversent mon esprit, tous ont un sens logique, ce sera ma mission pour les 80 prochaines minutes. "Placage, agressif, touche, ma&#238;trise". 

Je focalise d&#233;j&#224; mon adversaire direct, j'ai 2 minutes pour l'impressionner physiquement, et le marquer mentalement. Je r&#233;vise mes derni&#232;res combinaisons en touche, j'aurais pas le droit &#224; l'erreur.

Nous entrons dans ce chaudron. Tant de bruit, tant de lumi&#232;re apr&#232;s cette demi p&#233;nombre des vestaires, nous sommes tous perdu.

Dans le regard des co&#233;quipiers comme des adversaires nous trouvons du r&#233;confort. Nous sommes &#233;gaux.


La bataille peut commencer, qui sait comment elle finira..._


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Juin 2007)

_On dit que les grandes villes sont peupl&#233;s de gens &#233;go&#239;stes.
Ce sont surtout les barmen qui le sont le plus : impossible de commander une pinte &#224; 7h du matin, un comble.
-  "Non, pas avant onze heures messieurs dames". 
-  "Ah ouais? Et qui vous dit qu'on ne sort pas d'une nuit harassante de travail, &#224; fabriquer des choses inutiles dans une usine, et que l&#224; on en est &#224; l'ap&#233;ro hein ?!"
Debout, le mec esquisse un sourire moqueur et reste muet &#224; attendre notre commande en tapotant son calepin.
Pas moyen de n&#233;gocier. Partir au lieu d'attendre ces caf&#233;s minuscules et sans calva, &#224; deux euros quarante l'unit&#233; ? Finalement non, buvons-les ces caf&#233;s.
Tout &#224; l'ouest, on ne voit jamais &#231;a m&#234;me au coeur de la capitale : ce serait la r&#233;volte populaire, pensez donc !

Ce tenancier ignore que son acte totalitaire nous met de mauvais poil pour quelques heures. Une embrouille o&#249; plein de souvenirs d'enfance douloureux refont surface &#233;clate entre les frangins. Je d&#233;ploie autant de diplomatie et de compassion que possible pour les calmer.
Et comme effectivement, on n'est pas de valeureux travailleurs nocturnes cherchant &#224; partager un premier verre mais plut&#244;t des jeunes inactifs ayant joyeusement err&#233; toute la nuit une bouteille dans chaque main et les guitares sur le dos, vous imaginez sans peine la difficult&#233; de la mission.

Fort heureusement, le chauffeur de taxi nous aidant g&#233;n&#233;reusement &#224; traverser tous les deux cette ville immense &#224; 10h du matin n'exige pas que l'on retire nos lunettes de soleil en pr&#233;textant que les lunettes noires, c'est que quand y'a du soleil et &#224; partir de midi.
_


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juin 2007)

Je suis assis sur le toit de ma voiture
Je n'ai rien &#224; voir, ni &#224; entendre, si ce n'est le jeu multicolore du monde
Des bruits, des enfants qui jouent
Mais &#224; quoi jouent-ils ?
Moi, ce monde, au fond, j'en ai rien &#224; foutre

Je suis assise sur le toit de la maison
Je vois plus loin que toi
D'autres couleurs, d'autres sons
D'autres horizons

Ouais, ben tu sais que les mecs du quartier je les connais, ils savent que je suis tout le temps assis sur le capot de la R 12. Marche bien cette 12.

Je suis assise ici et l&#224;-bas
Je sais que le monde s'&#233;chappe de toutes parts
Je vois ses fragments s'&#233;parpiller 

Ouais, on s'en fout de ces histoires. J'ai des trucs &#224; aller chercher moi. Tu vois ce que je veux dire

Au fond, tu as raison
Il n'y a rien &#224; r&#233;parer 

Toujours en retard, le mec


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis assis sur le toit de ma voiture
> Je n'ai rien à voir, ni à entendre, si ce n'est le jeu multicolore du monde
> Des bruits, des enfants qui jouent
> Mais à quoi jouent-ils ?
> ...



Madame... 

                                                ...


----------



## rezba (1 Juillet 2007)

Il est 22h. Je n'arrive pas &#224; &#234;tre en col&#232;re, et pourtant, &#231;a me ferait du bien.
J'ai cette pelote dans les mains, comment est-elle venue jusque-l&#224; ? Pourquoi ne l'ai-je jamais vu ?
Ou est ce petit jardinier que je connais si peu ? Celui qui a roul&#233; la pelote ?
Je ne sais pas.
Je reste encore un peu, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Archives ...
Faire le tri.
Ce dont on aura besoin, ce qu'on peut mettre dans un coin.
Garder des trucs inutiles pas loin. 
Mettre un peu de vie dans les coins sombres des placards.
Finalement pourquoi je garde.
Ces traces l&#224; plut&#244;t que celles ci.
C'est un grand foutoir &#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'autres foutoirs.
Je verrais plus tard et plus tard est arriv&#233;.
J'ai les boyaux qui me tordent depuis trois jours.
&#199;a n'a pas grand chose &#224; voir mais peut &#234;tre que si.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2007)

Je suis assis sur l'herbe l&#233;g&#232;rement humide... Il fait nuit... A quelques m&#232;tres, derri&#232;res les arbres, la f&#234;te bat son plein... Ca chante, &#231;a crie, &#231;a hurle... &#231;a vomit aussi... un mec dans les buissons &#224; c&#244;t&#233;... Ambiance de liesse quoi, mais pas pour moi. 
Pourquoi elle a fait-&#231;a, nom de dieu ? Pourquoi elles ont fait &#231;a ? 
C'est marrant, mais pour moi, la f&#234;te forraine, &#231;a me fait toujours un peu d&#233;primer... les guirlandes, les chapiteaux, le style baroquo-moderne moche... 
Et ce soir, &#231;a tourne au cauchemar... Les flons flons, la barbe &#224; papa, les types bourr&#233;s, l'orchestre criard... et au milieu, la fille &#224; qui je tiens le plus qui en embrasse une autre &#224; pleine bouche. Le choc, la haine, les nerfs, la fuite dans le bosquet...
Bruits de pas sur l'herbe &#224; droite... une silhouette fine s'avance gracieusement. J'entends sa respiration paniqu&#233;e. Elle se jette &#224; terre, puis dans mes bras... Pardon, pardon... Je t'aime... 
Je me l&#232;ve, je me d&#233;tourne... 

On en parlera demain...


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est impressionnant comme on peut voir les larmes m&#234;mes sous des lunettes noires. En fait, non, je ne les vois pas mais c'est tellement &#233;vident que ses yeux en sont charg&#233;s que je me d&#233;p&#234;che d'enfiler les miennes aussi. J'ai le visage moins crisp&#233;, et puis je peux toujours d&#233;tourner le regard. Ca ne se voit pas.
Je soutiens son regard quelques longues secondes, je l'avais prise dans mes bras vendredi soir, elle pleurait. L&#224; je vais&#8230; non je d&#233;tourne le regard. Je peux pas te prendre dans mes bras. J'arrive pas.
Et ce soleil qui nous br&#251;le.

Les coll&#232;gues de boulot parlent d'autre chose, c'est normal et partent&#8230; dans le coin ici, des copains, &#231;a cause pas, c'est &#233;trange, c'est tendu.

Les gens continuent de s'en aller, ils vont &#224; l'appartement boire un verre, &#231;a se fait&#8230; elle a du sortir des bouteilles d'exception.

Je n'y vais pas, je d&#233;pose C. l&#224; bas, j'attends, pour savoir si je dois aller chercher L. &#224; l'&#233;cole.

Non ? Seulement A. J'y vais. 
"Oui, oui, tu ne restes pas longtemps"

Je sais que &#231;a n'est pas possible.

Je d&#233;marre, m'allume une ni&#232;me cigarette.
J'ai du temps, je passe &#224; Match prendre de la bi&#232;re, du pain et des c&#233;r&#233;ales. Je n'arrive pas &#224; boire du vin &#224; 5h.
Il n'y a pas plus Lib&#233; au tabac, le Monde met le iPhone &#224; sa une avec une grande photo et trois lignes idiotes sans suite en pages int&#233;rieures.

La pluie se met &#224; tomber, je suis en chemise. Fait chier.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2007)

ouai je sais c'est pas le sujet, pardonnez-moi, mais &#224; chaque fois que je vois ce sujet je pense &#224; je suis sur la terre, lui aussi il est de passage :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Juillet 2007)

J'ai chaud. Faire avec, même si je ne peux men cacher. Puisque cest ainsi, je prends ma cinquième douche, ça soulage quelques minutes. Me poser devant le ventilateur, pour refroidir le corps un peu plus longtemps.

--- 

Il pleut. Je regarde tranquillement la pluie et le sable de lextérieur pénétrer par les interstices du bas de la porte de la cuisine, par rigoles, sur le plancher et à lintérieur des carreaux de céramique fraîchement installés, pendant que je prépare tout aussi tranquillement la soupe aux légumes du midi. Observer l'eau qui sort du plafond. Je ne prends pas la peine de mettre un bol sous les gouttes qui tombent. Ça sèchera bien assez vite. 

---

La pluie nest pas venue depuis deux jours. Respirer lair devenu extrêmement sec avec sa poussière omniprésente qui transperce jusquau moindre recoin tous les livres, le linge, les rideaux, les meubles et ce, malgré la protection un peu ridicule des tissus colorés et épais, éparpillés partout. 

J'espère une nouvelle pluie. Mais il fera très chaud avant.


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

Je me glisse entre les draps frais. Silence absolu. Scintillements des étoiles dans le carré de la fenêtre ouverte. 12° C de moins qu'en bas. Je souris, ton parfum encore sur moi: surtout ne dors pas de suite. Tu es loin d'être arrivé, ami. La route est longue, mais chacun rentrera à bon port.

--

La longue ligne droite, les ralentisseurs, les ponts jumeaux, enfin des couleurs plus naturelles, l'orange a disparu. Le village, le rond-point et je suis lancé sur les contreforts amicaux, je dessine droites et courbes, je suis seul, je pilote en mode sport, je commence à sentir la fraicheur des arbres, l'odeur des fourrés herbus. Urgence à me retrouver là-bas.

--

Je viens de délester ma carte de plastique du prix de mon voyage. Je quitte cette nuit torride. Je n'ose même plus regarder l'heure. Le temps est infini, cette nuit finira-t-elle ?

--

Portière qui claque. Réflexe. Il fait toujours aussi chaud. J'émerge, je sens la terre chaude sous ma main qui a glissée à terre. Je me redresse. Ivresse du réveil, écoeurement presque. J'allume une clope et mate le gars qui sort de son bahut. Il a l'air aussi frais que moi.

--

J'ère, je cherche le repos, la fraicheur impossible ici, je m'éloigne vers les bosquets désertés, que l'orange teinte de marbrures et d'ombres étonnantes. Je ne sais plus quand je suis parti. Je ne sais plus quand j'arriverai. Je m'allonge sur un banc. Toute cette vie condensée dans cet endroit clos et si ouvert pourtant. Pas un souffle d'air. Le monde tourne autour de moi. Un lourd convoi s'ébranle tout près. Un autre le remplacera dans la demi-heure. Je m'absente. Abandon. Oubli.

--

Les voitures se reposent exhalant leur trop plein de chaleur, il fait très chaud, très très chaud, les adultes commencent à fatiguer, les enfants sont exténués entre crise de nerf et endormissement, on le sent tous. Certains finissent de se désaltérer, d'autres essaient de se reposer, de ne plus voir cet endroit, ni hostile ni amical. Les odeurs de diesel, de poussière stagnent sur cette étendue de goudron; au loin, le bourdonnement du lit sans fin des moteurs. J'ai chaud. Cette lumière étrange, irréelle, orange et ce ciel qui maintenant noircit de plus en plus, comme rapidement détrempé d'encre sombre.


----------



## NED (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> La nuit est noire. Chaude et étoilée. L'atmosphère moite, sous son refuge transparent. Les spots éclairent cette eau non chlorée et légèrement salée. Les éoliennes tournent peut-être. Je ne les entends pas. La garrigue se dessine tout autour. Moi je connais ce paysage par coeur, je vois les vignes, les oliviers, les capitelles, les étangs, la mer. Malgré l'obscurité.
> Ce théâtre aquatique posé au milieu de nulle part me donne le vertige ce soir. Mais je n'ai pas le trac. Au contraire. Une immense envie de commencer la représentation.



J'avais entendu parler de ce chemin du sud.
A cette heure perdue, ou la chaleur perd son audace, j'en oubliais la mienne en m'approchant du site de vieilles pierres. Je sentais qu'elle serait là, pour se montrer sans retennue. Le vent s'engouffrait à travers les fines branchettes de thym en m'indiquant l'endroit, où enfin, je pourrais la voir sans l'effrayer. La pleine lune se reffletait sur ce berceau aquatique, devoilant ses lignes ennivrantes. Elle donnait là son plus beau spectacle, une expression corporelle magique, féline. Je suis seul à pouvoir contempler ce moment indissible et rare, elle, moi............. et les étoiles.


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juillet 2007)

De retour au far-west après de bien belles péripécies, je vais de fil en fil.
Tiens, un nouveau. Encore un de ceux où l'on peut raconter sa vie.
Je lis, j'aime bien le principe. Une première histoire me vient rapidement à l'esprit.
Une de celle vécue juste avant. Pas vécue en spectateur non, vécue vraiment, qui reste pour lontemps.
Et puis, les jours suivants je lis les autres gens, ce qu'ils racontent, comment ils le disent.
J'aime bien.
Enfin, je réalise que l'auteur du fil a disparu. Je crois d'abord à une erreur suite à une obscure affaire de maintenance.
Et puis non, les jours passants, cela me semble définitif.

Dommage, on l'aimait bien le jardinier.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Elles passent comme des &#233;toiles filantes dont on entendrait que le passage.
Je ne peux pas aller voir l&#224;s bas "les fites" au d&#233;marrage. 

Trop petite, on me dit.

Sur les marches de la caravane je m'ennuie &#224; &#233;couter la course battre son plein.
M&#234;me le chat n'a plus envie de se sauver pour que j'aille le chercher.

De temps en temps quelqu'un passe et dans un sourire contrit me dit : 
"Il fait chaud ... Tu t'amuses bien ?"

Silence. 
Bruits de moteur au loin. Hauts parleurs gr&#233;sillants. 

Soupirs d'un dimanche apr&#232;s midi sans t&#233;l&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Odr&#233;&#8230; nous sommes positivement ravis que tu aies d&#233;couvert cette mine de <choisis toi-m&#234;me ce que tu veux mettre ici> qu'est YouTube 
Mais vois-tu&#8230; Le sujet, c'est d'&#233;crire pour _&#233;voquer en un petit texte vos sensations, souvenirs, r&#234;veries, exp&#233;riences... dans un lieu donn&#233; &#224; un moment donn&#233;._
Malheureusement, et je le d&#233;plore moi-m&#234;me, l'initiateur tr&#232;s sympathique de ce fil n'est plus ici, et je pense qu'il serait bon, du coup, de respecter sa volont&#233;. Comme si ce fut sa derni&#232;re&#8230; &#199;a para&#238;t funeste, mais &#231;a ne l'est pas tout &#224; fait.

D'autre part, ce sujet sympa et int&#233;ressant (bien qu'introspectif ) m&#233;rite qu'on y fasse attention.
Merci d'avance d'&#233;diter ton post en le rempla&#231;ant par un petit texte qui je suis s&#251;r rencontrera la satisfaction du plus grand nombre 


Merci


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

C'est o&#249; l'enfer ?

L'enfer ? Mais je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, c'est deux rues plus loin

Ouais, bon, tu m'as dit : "d&#232;s qu'il y aura de la musique". Deux heures qu'on marche pour chercher cette bo&#238;te d'enfer

Mais non, t'as pas compris, c'est une bo&#238;te qui s'appelle "L'Enfer".

Ah, d'accord, et je vais te suivre dans une bo&#238;te qui s'appelle "L'Enfer". L&#224;, tu r&#234;ves

Mais non, l'enfer, nous y sommes, nous y avons toujours &#233;t&#233;


----------



## rezba (16 Juillet 2007)

Qu'est-ce qu'on me demande de regarder ?
Je suis con, aussi.
On me donne deux trucs à regarder, on me dit : _t'as bien des bonnes lunettes, toi, hein ? Qu'est-ce que tu vois, là ?_
Alors je regarde. Je vois bien que les deux trucs à regarder, c'est juste deux excroissances d'un truc plus gros.
On dirait un rhizome.
Ça a poussé de tous les côtés, ce truc là. Y'a des bouts qui sortent d'un peu partout, des fois, c'est tout tordu, ça ressemble plus à rien, surtout pas à une feuille.
Y'a d'autres trucs, c'est des vrais gros bambous.
Voilà, c'est une forêt de bambous.
J'ai trouvé.
Comme quoi, hein...

Donc, on m'a dit regarde bien ces deux petits buissons de bambous.
Et moi je vois quoi ? Tout le rhizome qu'il y a dessous.
Et je le dit, bien sûr.
Et l'autre me regarde et il se marre.
Il m'a payé pour lui regarder deux fleurs, et je lui taille toute la plante.
Enfin bon.
C'est pas grave.
_Brick by brick, side by side_.




_Bon, alors, qu'est-ce qu'il a dit, le paysagiste, sur les bambous ? Ah oui, digues, tailles, inondations, éclaircir une feuille sur deux._


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

J'ai 6 ou 7 ans je ne sais plus...
Jean-jeacques me dis " Alors tu est un grand maintenant tu sais nager?"
Moi fier comme un vaker devant le grand bassin (même pas peur) "ba oui"
Et paf il me jette dans la piscine !!!

Et là j'ai vécu les 40-50 secondes les plus longues de ma vie.
Apres le "plouf" je n'ai même pas réalisé ce qui m'arrivait.
50 cm plus bas dans l'eau bleu turquoise de la piscine je vois des bulles partout.
90 cm plus bas encore, le bruit des gens qui barbottent à la surface, je n'appecoit que leurs pieds, je suis lourd comme une pierre.
1 metre plus bas, c'est infernal, plus je me debats plus je coule.
1,30 metres plus bas, je sens comme un étrange sentiment d'abandon, le monde d'en haut se sépare du mon monde dans lequel je penètre : le monde du bas. Ma descente aux enfers aquatiques ne fait que commencer.
1,50 metres plus bas, personne ne m'a vu, je suis seul dans les abysses du bassin, mes poumons sont en reserve.
1,80 metres plus bas, je crois que je pleure, mais dans l'eau, ça ne se voit pas. Une sorte de buée inonde mes yeux les maillots de bains et les pieds des baigneurs se font de plus en plus flou.
2 metres plus bas, j'ettoufe ! je n'en peu plus, je libère toute l'air, tant pis..je ne pourras plus remonter.
2,30 metres plus bas, c'est fini, je commence à voir le fond, la panique n'est même pas au rendez-vous, pourtant je vais ouvrir la bouche pour respirer, même si mon signe du zodiaque est poisson, je ne suis pas l'homme de l'atlantide.
2,50 metres plus bas, mon pied touche le carrelage froid du fond de la piscine. Je suis loin...loin...loin. Au moment ou j'ouvre les lèvres, je sent un gros bras qui me choppe par le buste et qui me remonte en un éclair à la surface. J'ai avalé de l'eau au parfum de chlore.
Niveau 0 : au bord du bassin, je tousse toute ma flotte, j'ai l'impression de ne pas pouvoir reprendre mon souffle. Finalement, ca va : je respire !
J'ai pas eu peur dans l'eau mais en suite , toute la journée j'ai repensé au truc et là j'ai eu le contre coup du choc, je n'ai pas mis un pied dans l'eau de l'apres-midi.

6 mois apres je savais nager.


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Août 2007)

Petit moment magique avant hier devant les falaises de Passy...

Je glisse lentement sans but, me laisse porter "on verra bien" je ne connais pas l'endroit c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je viens ici...

Quatre m&#232;tres &#224; ma droite la paroi d&#233;file. Pr&#232;s d'elle j'ai au moins Quarante de finesse, de quoi avoir le temps de voir venir... J'avance.

Soudain, au d&#233;tour d'une combe ensoleill&#233;, l&#224;, juste &#224; cot&#233;, &#224; port&#233;e de voix, un groupe de grimpeurs. Je vois leurs yeux s'agrandir d'une telle proximit&#233;, j'entend leur &#233;clats de voix :  "-Un parapente !!"

On se salut, je fait quelques virages pour rester pr&#232;s d'eux. Le vertige m'&#233;treint un peu de les voir improbablement accroch&#233;s l&#224; ou ils sont. Je n'&#233;changerai pas ma position avec la leur... Ce qui est dr&#244;le c'est que eux non plus s&#251;rement...

Mais bient&#244;t le flux m'entra&#238;ne vers le haut, je laisse le premier de cord&#233;e rapetisser et perdre ses d&#233;tails, je continu mon vol.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Août 2007)

Attends l&#224;, il y a un fil

Et alors ?

Tu veux que je marche sur un fil ?

Ben oui, avant t'&#233;tais funambule, non ?

Ouais, on dira &#231;a, mais j'ai peur de tomber

Ah bon, tomber, mais o&#249;  ?

En bas, non ?

O&#249; en bas ?

En bas, quoi

Et donc ?

Mais il y a quoi apr&#232;s en bas ?

Bof, il y a bien plus bas qu'en bas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Août 2007)

Deux portes métalliques s'ouvrent. Un type, costume noir, cravate noire et chemise blanche, commence à pousser le chariot. Un mètre, deux mètres, trois mètres. Et les deux portes se referment.
Et puis l'attente, à trois seulement. Toute la famille est repartie, chacun trouvant une "excuse". Leur comportement à ce moment me donne la nausée.
Les minutes défilent comme des heures. Heureusement, pas de pendule au tic-tac lancinant. Rien que le silence.
On ne parle pas. A quoi bon ? Et même si on essaie, rien ne sortira je crois.
Oui, rien que le silence. Silence apaisant en fin de compte. 
Une heure a passé, nos yeux ont rougi un peu plus.
Le type en noir revient en poussant un autre chariot couvert par un drap de velours bleu nuit et, dessus, une "boîte", de la même couleur que le velours. 
Il nous tend la "boîte" avec un air de circonstance, nous dit quelques mots que j'ai gommés de ma mémoire et s'en va...
Le plus "difficile" est passé.
Mais il va falloir continuer.
Sans.
...


----------



## teo (21 Août 2007)

On me dit qu'il est en train de passer derri&#232;re moi, le long de la barri&#232;re, je me tourne la t&#234;te, intrigu&#233;. Une silhouette, flash de vert et vif argent que je peine &#224; distinguer tant elle est est d&#233;j&#224; en train de disparaitre &#224; l'extr&#234;me-gauche de mon champ visuel. Je me retourne de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. La silhouette s'&#233;loigne et disparait &#224; l'angle de la rue. La discussion continue autour de moi, je frissonne, rien ne s'est pourtant vraiment pass&#233;. Je n'arrive pas &#224; d&#233;finir le degr&#233; d'importance de cette sensation.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

L'instant où ça bascule.

Le calme est balayé, la rage est là. Je hurle, je tempête, je dis des choses que je vais regretter après, j'ai envie de casser quelque chose, j'ai envie de cogner sur quelqu'un.
la haine au ventre.
Les mains qui tremblent.

Je ne casserais rien. Je ne frapperais personne.
L'éducation. Un reste de contrôle, caché au fond.

Je vois son visage. Ses larmes. Et l'envie d'appuyer là où ça fait mal.
Je me fais l'effet d'être un monstre et la sensation n'est pas si désagréable que ça au fond.

L'instant passe. A autre chose.
Je reste à pourrir.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ai peur

Et de quoi as-tu peur ?

Je ne sais pas, moi, des p&#233;dophiles sur le chemin de l'&#233;cole

Bof, des p&#233;dophiles, il y en a toujours eu sur le chemin des &#233;coles. Et encore ?

Du loup 

Sur le chemin de l'&#233;cole ? Mais il n'y en a que dans le Mercantour

Des requins

Bon, bon, bien s&#251;r, des requins. Dans le canal ?

Du soleil. On ne sait jamais, avec les m&#233;lanomes

Certes, mais le soleil a toujours brill&#233;. Et puis ?

Des mecs pas clairs dans les parkings

Normal, les parkings sont mal &#233;clair&#233;s. Comment veux-tu que les mecs y soient clairs ?

De mon ombre

Oui, bien, l&#224;, tu as trouv&#233;


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Septembre 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> A la manière des différents fils d'écriture qui sont présents sur le Bar, je vous propose ici un petit "exercice de style".
> 
> *DE PASSAGE SUR TERRE...​*
> 
> vous propose d'évoquer en un petit texte vos sensations, souvenirs, rêveries, expériences... *dans un lieu donné à un moment donné*.



Les passages, j'en ai traversé un ou deux, et aussi plusieurs

Il arrive parfois qu'ils puissent être des limites quand ils se ferment

Il arrive aussi qu'ils nous précipitent au-delà des appuis qui nous tiennent là

La fugacité des choses fige nos élans

Nous sommes trop lents

Ou alors trop rapides

Ou peut-être trop fragiles, trop cassables

Pour supporter le présent

Pour suivre le rythme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2007)

Le doute... Cette saloperie de venin qui nous bouffe la tête.

Elle utilise parfois son logiciel de messagerie pour parler à des copines ou des copains sur le net.
Et la semaine dernière, deux jours de suite, elle éteint son logiciel de messagerie quand j'entre dans la pièce.
- J'avais terminé, j'allais redescendre...
Ou alors :
- Il n'y a personne d'intéressant en ligne...

Le doute... Cette saloperie de venin qui nous bouffe la tête.

Alors, j'hésite. Un jour, deux jours, trois jours...
Et je me suis résigné honteusement à le faire : j'ai activé hier soir la fonction "Enregistrer les messages"...

Le doute... Cette saloperie de venin qui nous bouffe la tête.

Et je les ai lus aujourd'hui.
Le doute ne me bouffe plus la tête.

Mais mon cur est mort...


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2007)

Nous ne sommes que de passage(s). 
Parfois &#233;troits, sombres, oppressants, &#233;touffants. Parfois secrets. Parfois &#224; vide. Parfois en force. 
A l'acte aussi. On a le droit parfois, mais pas tout le temps. Que l'on soit pi&#233;ton ou &#224; niveau.
Du d&#233;sir. Dangereux. Priv&#233;. Pas sage.


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2007)

Derri&#232;re un visage se cache un autre &#234;tre, une autre &#226;me.
Le reflet de soi-m&#234;me sans faux-semblants.
Se mettre &#224; nu, non, c'est trop difficile, on garde sa carrapace.

J'ai dessin&#233; des centaines de visages, mais la chose qui ne trompe pas c'est le regard.
L'oeil dit tout, du clignement de la paupi&#232;re j'usqu'&#224; la pointe des cils.
La forme des orbites, la texture de l'iris, le flechissement des sourcils.

Au fond de vos yeux se cachent votre vraie nature.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2007)

Un moment de sérénité

Des amis perdus de vue, revenus d'un coup dans mon champ de vision

Oubliés, très loin dans ma mémoire

Et, soudain là,

Disant notre passé, ce passé où Brian Eno commençait à sculpter le devenir

A rythmer le flux des choses de telle sorte que ces flux soient d'éternels présents

Une rencontre

Offrant un présent

Tellement inattendu, ce présent

Au fond, peut-être un cadeau des dieux

Parce que seuls les dieux savent transformer le temps en éternité


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Octobre 2007)

Comment écrire les souvenirs au présent ?

Comment plier l'inquiétude de l'avenir à l'espace infinitésimal et fugace de l'instant ?

Comment rassembler l'étendue dispersée du temps dans un présent ?

Dans une présence ?


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2007)

Il fait toujours très chaud, torse poil n'a jamais autant été d'actualité. Les corps se frôlent, se touchent, plutôt plus que moins. Le son englobe tout de sa puissance et de sa douceur. Regards échangés, parfois vagues, d'autres fois plus prononcés. Le vocabulaire ici reste celui de la chasse.

Plus tard.

Timide. Il disparait au loin, à peine un sourire esquissé. Dommage.

Encore plus tard.

Provocateur. Il s'approche, plongeon dans des yeux altérés. Son avant-bras qui me frôle est étonnamment frais contre le mien, regards appuyés. Il est chargé. Il s'éloigne. Je regarde ailleurs.

L'attraction est ailleurs. Chacun le regarde. La moitié de la pièce y pense. Phoebus et Dionysos incarné, loin des statues et des fresques. La chair, le sang. Solaire.

Après les heures.

Je suis adossé contre la longue fresque de verre dépoli, mon verre encore couvert de buée. J'aime ce moment de fatigue extatique. Un corps me pousse légèrement, je tourne la tête. Un sourire, que je rend, deux-trois mots à peine entendus, la banalité. Ses yeux vagues, son sourire toujours. _Dirty blond_.

Finalement, à peine plus grand que moi. La sensualité brutale du corps, les mouvements, mon cerveau enregistre les détails, les petits défauts, l'ensemble, toutes sensations possibles, pour références ultérieures, je me sens comme les yeux avides d'une sonde en approche finale dans l'atmosphère de Mars avant la grande dissolution. Il manque le goût, le son laisse à désirer. Mais la vie est là.

Je le regarde s'éloigner, ses deux verres à la main. Je suis repu, reposé, vivant. Le son revient brusquement, les lumières reprennent forment sur les corps et les visages. Une vague de chaleur m'enveloppe, pleine et sauvage. Les fauves sont lâchés.

Parenthèse terminée.


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2007)

Je suis là, à regarder les semaines se bousculer sans moi. Période particulière. La nouvelle, la douleur, limpuissance, la solitude. Puis ils viennent, on oublie presque. Ils repartent, cest arrivé, ça y est. Soirée irréelle, seul dans une résidence de vacances.  Même liPod est déchargé. Les dispositions sont prises au travail. Lattente, dans ce bureau, à faire comme si de rien nétait. Deux jours. Puis laction, la nouveauté. Un bol dair à sauter des obstacles qui apparaissent tout à coup ridicules. Ranger, plier, manger, dormir un peu. Se lever, partir pour laéroport. Baptême de lair. Une certaine excitation, noyée dans la tristesse et lappréhension de _ce quil y a là-bas, dans une heure_. On le vit comme il serait impossible de le prévoir. Puis vient le départ. _Cest fait._ On le savait depuis trois semaines, et quelque part, on lattendait. On atterrit au bord de l'Etang, _cest fait_. Ne subsistent que le vide et la compassion. Le travail reprend. On va tout à coup beaucoup mieux, _comme si cétait nécessaire_.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Octobre 2007)

Je suis rentr&#233;e. Dans ce garage qui n'en a jamais &#233;t&#233; un, j'&#233;tale les livres, les classeurs, les piles de fiches sur tout et n'importe quoi. Les cours sont termin&#233;s, c'est la derni&#232;re ligne droite. Mon chat, ma cafeti&#232;re, ma connexion &#224; internet. Le confort. Lui qui passe, on s'en ouvre une. Discussion grave, je r&#226;le, j'y crois pas, je traite tout le monde de pessimiste. _Je retourne &#224; mes cours_ : j'oublie. Lui qui passe. Le verdict in&#233;luctable. Je souris, je soutiens tout ce que je peux. _J'y retourne_. J'oublie. Coups de fil, ils partent. Solitude. Chalet immense tout &#224; coup. Chat minuscule. L'oie qui gueule comme d'habitude. Jardin si vaste : "Putain, c'est juste l&#224;, tout &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, que &#231;a se passe" chaque fois que j'y fume une clope. _J'y retourne plus_, je pense qu'&#224; &#231;a. Coups de fil, grands-parents si &#233;motifs en plein conflit. Mots d'amour pour les calmer, au passage  j'engueule leur fils qui ne pense qu'&#224; lui. 
_On va le voir_. Choc. Coup de fil : vous devez revenir, il n'en peut plus. D'accord. Solitude, &#224; nouveau perdue dans cette vaste propri&#233;t&#233;. Triste silence, sauf une terrible temp&#234;te dehors. Bizarre, c'est pas la saison. Spectacle dantesque au r&#233;veil. Je range le paysage, je ramasse des branches et des feuillages toute la journ&#233;e. J'oublie un peu.
21H09, je les retrouve sur le quai, soulag&#233;e. 
21H15, coup de fil dans la voiture, _boulevard de la Libert&#233;_. Termin&#233;.
L'avion arrive, je redoute qu'il s'&#233;crase mais non. On chiale.


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2007)

On marche un peu, le petit classique familial, c'est l'été, mais il y a l'altitude, il fait frais. On regarde la grande ville en bas, sa rade illuminée, son aspect de ville de façade, c'est ça, de façade. On essaie de rire, on rit, en buvant notre bière, accoudés aux barrières. Pas facile de rire, avec ces émotions, cette vie qui s'en est allée, qu'il va falloir ne pas oublier. La culpabilité de ne pas avoir bien agit ces dernières semaines. Ne pas déformer. Voir le gris, le noir, le blanc. En lui, en nous.

_- Tu crois qu'il nous voit là maintenant, boire une bière ce soir, qu'il nous "voit" comme on est ?

- Oui je pense_

Sans trop y croire.
---------

Plus tard. Bien plus tard.
Quelque part j'aimerai y croire.
Je crois surtout que face à cette amas de rocs et de neige, sous la ramure, il ne reste maintenant que des cendres et des souvenirs qui vont passer, comme lui, comme nous. J'aimerai en tout cas m'y reposer un jour.


----------



## Chaïtan (19 Octobre 2007)

Seuls, dans cette grande pièce à peine aménagée. Ce plafond si haut quil nous laisse une impression de liberté incongrue.
Fantasia. Quelle drôle didée de vouloir regarder ce film. Peu importe. Cest une belle excuse. Je reste assise là, sur ce canapé usé par le temps. Un temps que jai vu défiler si lentement, la peur au ventre. Ce temps pourtant si court car nous sommes si jeunes encore, si innocents, si ignorants de ce que nous allons vivre. Ensemble. Séparément. Who cares ?
Mon corps est si proche du tien. Cest la première fois que je te sens en prendre conscience. Nos yeux ne se détachent pas de lécran, mais pourtant nous plongeons lun dans lautre. Tu feins de cette attitude décontractée qui tes si naturelle. Moi, je débute dans la zen attitude : faire semblant que rien ne se passe nest pas mon fort.
Je sens ta main soulever un pan de mon pull. Je cale un coussin sur mon flanc pour ne pas quun soupçon vole. Cette chaleur sur ma peau, quelle merveille. Quel bien être.
Cette respiration sur mon cou, je lentends, je la suis, je me cale. 
Les minutes sécoulent, je savoure ce premier contact intime. 

Elle entre. Non ne bougeons pas ! Comédie du naturel jusquau bout mon ami. Quel acteur !
La séparation nest pas brutale, certes. Tu me manques déjà.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Octobre 2007)

Je regarde autour et je ne vois que du fade, du mat, du froid : murs beiges, plancher dur, meubles sans personnalit&#233;. Mat&#233;riel synth&#233;tique, &#171; Made in China &#187;, objets plus ordinaires les uns que les autres. D&#233;corations sorties du magasin du coin. 

Pas cher, pas d&#8217;air.

Une pi&#232;ce carr&#233;e, proprement faite, presque trop parfaite. Voil&#224; ce qui fait bailler : l&#8217;obligation du propre, du convenu, du &#171; tout le monde en veut &#187;. On y vit, on y mange. Certains soirs, peut-&#234;tre y rigole-t-on , mais on ne s&#8217;y passionne certainement pas.

Ces lieux sont plats, ennuyants, parce que soumis &#224; une homog&#233;n&#233;isation ridicule.

Heureusement, il y a encore les objets ramen&#233;s d&#8217;Afrique, qui rappellent que le bois vivant, la force du travail artisanal, la chaleur des rondeurs et le go&#251;t du d&#233;sir sont bien plus vivants. Ils enveloppent ma moelle noire africaine comme rien ici ne peut le faire.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Octobre 2007)

Tu étais là, il y a un instant

Ben, oui, mais je n'y suis plus. La règle, c'est l'indicatif. Pas d'imparfait, pas d'action mal ou non finie.

Mais là, où es-tu ?

Embourbé dans le présent

Mais alors, pas moyen d'en sortir ?

Non, je ne vois rien, pas d'horizon, pas de lignes de fuite

Tu veux dire qu'on ne peut pas sortir d'ici ?

Peut-être

Mais il doit bien avoir des guides, des passeurs, des tour-opérateurs, des panneaux, un GPS ?

On parle de temps, pas d'espace

Ah, parce que ce n'est pas pareil ?

Non. Le temps tourne en rond. Et puis, il ne te lâche pas

Mais c'est quoi le temps ?

L'enfance, non l'enfer

Et ?

Nous y sommes

Le piège d'une éternité entre l'enfer et l'enfance

Mais tu m'enlèves tout espoir !

Tant pis. Il ne faut rien demander au temps


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2007)

c'est alors que nous montons dans l'ascenseur que cette bouff&#233;e de chaleur nous enveloppe. nous nous d&#233;visageons surpris. c'est donc &#231;a. le chemin vers la maison de raoul n'existe pas et nous voil&#224; dans cette cuisine. moi allong&#233; sur le flanc &#224; m&#234;me la table, toi sur la chaise qui &#233;tend tes jambes. je masse tes pieds. nous parlons longtemps. le temps disparait. 

ce soir nous nous croisons &#224; nouveau. le temps n'existe toujours pas. 
nous sommes comme nous avons &#233;t&#233;.

je prendrais volontiers ton pied dans mes mains.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

Une  main vient de me réveiller , elle m'étouffe, quelque chose de froid frôle ma gorge .....
Qui est le cretin qui me fait cette blague a 2 balles?
Ce n'est pas une blague , je viens de comprendre , j'ai peur , je ne bouge plus.
Garder mon calme , contrôler la panique , répondre a ses questions.
Je fais quoi ?
Tout va vite dans ma tete, je calcule les possibilités , m'echapper ou rester ?
 L'amadouer , rester en vie 
Le laisse faire , ne plus parler , sa main m'etrangle ...fort
Fermer les yeux , immaginer cette main qui me touche appartenant a quelqu'un d'autre
Ne pas le regarder , penser que bientot il aura fini et qu'il va disparaître comme il est apparu : de nulle part en plein milieu de la nuit.
Il se leve , range son couteau , il part
Je m'approche de la fenetre , un'ombre cours a travers les arbres
Je cris .........longtemps


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Novembre 2007)

Je suis l&#224;, assise
Le soleil brule ma peau
J'attends
Rien

Le soleil...
Rien, il me brule

Il s&#232;che ce qui s'est lev&#233; avant lui, la ros&#233;e et les larmes

Maintenant, il est au z&#233;nith

Le monde est l&#224;, en pleine lumi&#232;re

Trop, peut-&#234;tre

Je sais ce que j'attends

L'ombre

Le cr&#233;puscule

Et la nuit


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Novembre 2007)

Go West Young Man, disaient-ils

Bien sûr, je les ai parcouru ces chemins

Vers l'Océan

Je savais bien que le but était là

L'Océan

Mais là, Young Man

Tu n'as fait qu'arriver

Tu n'es pas au bout de ton voyage

Les choses deviennent plus difficiles quand tu arrives dans l'Ouest

Près de l'Océan

Ses vagues sont parfois hostiles

Young Man, prends garde à toi


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2007)

13h30, je sonne &#224; ta porte.
les croissants promis. 
tu ouvres.

dans la ville, la nuit est tomb&#233;e, c'est l'hiver et les passants s'affairent avant le repas. 
je t'invite &#224; manger ? chez toi ?
tu es &#233;tonn&#233;e, tu es d'accord.

il est tard, il est l'heure.
je ne serai pas la demain

nos l&#232;vres se rencontrent.


----------



## Chaïtan (20 Novembre 2007)

Allongée sur ton petit lit, les yeux rivés au plafond ; le seul endroit lisse de la pièce. Une pièce sans placard, sans lavabo, avec une plaque électrique négligemment placée sur un micro-onde lui-même calé on ne sait comment sur une pile de cartons, avec toilettes et douche sur le palier. Une pièce que l&#8217;on appelle appartement quand on débarque de nulle part sans un sous et qu&#8217;on cherche à se trouver une voie. Un appartement situé à côté d&#8217;autres aux histoires étranges, comme tu viens de m&#8217;en faire part, avant que l&#8217;on s&#8217;ébatte, avant que tu t&#8217;endormes épuisé.
Les effets de l&#8217;herbe ne sont pas encore dissipés. Entre cette drogue inhalée et celle que le cerveau délivre en pleine jouissance, je ne suis pas encore reconnectée à mon corps. Mes rêveries s&#8217;envolent de part et d&#8217;autres de ce regard fixe. A quoi je pense ? Pas à nous, non, il n&#8217;y a pas de nous. Je pense au bien-être que je peux ressentir depuis que j&#8217;ai changée de façon de vivre. Un choix de vie qui me fait être une sal*pe puisque je suis une femme. Je pense à ce qu&#8217;on me dirait si j&#8217;étais un homme. Chanceux, probablement. Normal sûrement.
Multiplier les amitiés sexuelles, voilà à quoi je pense. Et surtout il n&#8217;y a pas de lendemain dans ces réflexions. Prendre ma revanche sur le sexe opposé, prendre du plaisir là où il m&#8217;a fait du mal. Je nargue son acte. Je regarde au dessus de moi et je le vois. Je lui sourit avec pitié et me moque du pouvoir qu&#8217;il pense avoir sur moi. Il n&#8217;existe pas. Ce n&#8217;est pas lui à mes côtés, ce n&#8217;est pas à lui que je me suis offerte, et ce n&#8217;est pas son essence qui m&#8217;a nourrit.
Mes yeux se closent. Je remonte le drap, laisse la chaleur intérieure me posséder. 
Je suis.​


----------



## NED (22 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> 13h30, je sonne à ta porte.
> les croissants promis.
> tu ouvres.
> 
> ...



Je suis passé à 3H31, j'ai pas sonné j'ai frappé pour pas reveiller le chat,
Pas de victuailles, juste un clou rouillé dans la main,
Tu n'ouvres pas...
Dans la campagne, le jour se lève, c'est lété et y'a personne dans ce hameau paummé,
Je t'inviterai pas, y'a rien à bouffer, chez moi?
Pas d'étonnement tu sera négative à l'idée.

Il est tôt, pas maintenant,
Je serai là demain planté devant ta porte comme un nigaud,

pas de bisou....


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2007)

Epuisés. Tout et rien à dire. Inutile. Moiteur. Symbiose aussi parfaite que possible.
Les regards ne trompent pas. Je vois que tu le vois. Je me sens comme un livre ouvert et tu sais que tout ça n'est pas possible pour toi. Je sais déjà que je ne te reverrai pas, même si on en a envie tout les deux.

_Un moment._

Un thé à la menthe.

_Encore un moment._

Une clope en marchant. Des mots simples. Comme si on se connaissait. Des pistes qui font envie et que l'on déguste juste pour se dire qu'on s'est reconnu et que seul le hasard à nouveau nous fera découvrir.

Je te laisse un peu plus loin. Je rentre sans me retourner et toi pareil. Je suis persuadé que j'ai bien fait de ne pas demander plus que ton prénom.

Ce moment et cette sensation de justesse m'emplisse de bonheur.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Novembre 2007)

Le vent a tourné au nord-est et la houle arrive

L'Océan s'est sculpté pour nous

Quelle belle journée !

Là, j'ai sorti le vieux pick-up, avec les planches

Je le sais d'avance, les Gauches seront pour nous les plis de l'être

L'accueil des choses

Avec le soleil

Et puis, ma roue a crissé

Le chat

J'ai freiné

Les mouches, innombrables, l'odeur

Le chat

Jamais vu ce chat

Noir, le poil brillant encore

Et le rictus de la souffrance. Bien sûr, le lanat

L'&#339;uvre d'un petit homme

Mais les vagues sont là

Elles ne peuvent pas attendre

Je t'ai laissé à leur attention, avec ton museau déformé par la haine des petits

Et j'ai surfé

Et j'ai oublié ton martyr


----------



## NED (26 Novembre 2007)

Le vent a tourné au nord-est et la houle arrive
L'air est resté droit, cap sud-ouest et la mer est plate comme une limande

L'Océan s'est sculpté pour nous
La terre s'en fou de nos tronches de cake

Quelle belle journée !
Quel temps de chien!

Là, j'ai sorti le vieux pick-up, avec les planches
Autre part, j'ai laissé le vélo dans le garage

Je le sais d'avance, les Gauches seront pour nous les plis de l'être
Je l'ignore, La droite ne sera pas pour toi le gonflement du ciprès

L'accueil des choses
L' inhospitalité du néant

Avec le soleil
Sans la pluie

Et puis, ma roue a crissé
Pas un pet de bruit

Le chat
Le chien?

J'ai freiné
J'ai accéléré

Les mouches, innombrables, l'odeur
Un parfum subtil de jasmin et de citronelle

Le chat
Le clébard

Jamais vu ce chat
C'est mon compagnon le plus fidèle

Noir, le poil brillant encore
Blanc comme neige, mais il se lave jamais

Et le rictus de la souffrance. Bien sûr, le lanat
Toujours joyeux

L'uvre d'un petit homme
La merde d'un géant

Mais les vagues sont là
Qu'est-ce qu'elle fout la mer? Elle monte ou pas?

Elles ne peuvent pas attendre
Il est toujours préssé

Je t'ai laissé à leur attention, avec ton museau déformé par la haine des petits
Je t'ai pris pour ne pas qu'ils te voient, sans ton nez magnifique sculpté par la paix des grands

Et j'ai surfé
Je me suis noyé, j'ai coulé comme une pierre

Et j'ai oublié ton martyr
Je me rappelles très bien de ta joie et ton alegrèsse.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Novembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> L'air est resté droit, cap sud-ouest et la mer est plate comme une limande
> 
> La terre s'en fou de nos tronches de cake
> 
> ...




Il m'arrive parfois de lire ici des textes qui sortent du commun

Et, donc, ma journée se colore

De quoi ?

D'une teinte d'une inquiétante étrangeté

Je lis et je relis

Je relis ce que j'avais lu

J'enlève les scories

Et là un nouveau texte apparaît

Comme dans un palimpseste


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme dans un palimpseste


Tu peux dire PESTE tout simplement....


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Décembre 2007)

Le taxi roule dans l'ocre des sodiums du périphérique. F. regarde défiler, contre les reflets de son visage, cette répétition indéfinie de rectangles jaunes. Cécité ironique de la lumière revisitée qui vient écrire l'équivalence des lieux. Le taxi s'engage dans la cour de l'hôtel. F. règle la course. Le hall de l'hôtel. Une fille à la réception. Elle téléphone. Et, d'un coup, le téléphone explose. F. regarde le corps de la fille qui s'éparpille en mille parcelles de couleurs qui viennent, après quelques mouvements grâcieux, se figer pour composer le tableau hyperréaliste de Ralph Goings "La glace au chocolat chaud"


----------



## Always-One (3 Décembre 2007)

Une vibration se fait sentir, je m'allonge.
Pas loin de moi se trouve un "zbat", lui aussi était allongé comme un mille-feuille.
Soudainement je m'éloigne de mon corps, je passe du réel à l'iréel, de l'état de conscience à l'état d'inconscience, ce n'est pas la cause d'une drogue, c'est juste... une brise douce comme le baiser d'une femme que l'on aime.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Décembre 2007)

La brêche du réel dans le cyclique s'est enfin refermée. La cicatrice de la réalité scintillera comme cette trace qui ne renvoie à aucune présence. Les corps ne sont plus que les satellites de la cicatrice. Loin du référent, de l'originaire, la pureté cristalline de la répétition quand elle ne laisse entendre que l'absence du répété
Beauté de la trace


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2007)

Il pleut à gauche. Il fait beau à droite. Ou peut-être l'inverse. Les rafales sont irrégulières, la voiture tangue. Moi de moins en moins. Putain ce que ça fait du bien.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Décembre 2007)

Spectres de métal d'où les reflets se sont soudain absentés. Masse noire de l'énorme pont d'acier. Entre le pont plongé dans l'obscurité et la ligne sombres des grues, le noir s'étale en carrés gris qui ne captent plus l'énergie diffractée de la ville, mais viennent s'opposer comme une fin de non-recevoir à tout parcours du familier. Sauvagerie des maison plates de la ville que la panne de courant fait déambuler dans un territoire utopique. En un instant, c'est toute la géométrie de la ville  qui s'est décalée: cet espace du fonctionnel qu'un manque de lumière suffit à projeter dans un nouveau lieu, non fonctionnel, quant à lui, _terra incognita_ qui, dans quelques instants, va accueillir ses premiers explorateurs


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2008)

Le jour s'écoule doucement, épuisant ses couleurs, comme fatigué d'avoir soutenu les choses à la lumière. J'écoute les bruits de la ville. Ils sont loin. Assourdis par mon absence, comme s'ils n'existaient qu'au moment où je décidais de les écouter. J'attends. J'invoque le silence qui devrait les confondre, les faire confluer vers leur destination. Celle des plaines glacées où tout ne sera que paix

Ce territoire où tout est calme, froid et immobile, comme la mort


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)

Je vous attends elle et toi .
Elle arrive  avec lui , ce qui n'etait pas prevu.
Toi tu arrives , ce qui n'etait pas une certitude .

Etrange personnages qui se trouvent dans cette pièce ,  différents entre eux par leur âges , par leur comportements : deux sont très calmes et  les autres deux sont très agités ,  un visiblement  l'autre interieurement .
La tension est forte, on peut la palper , la sentir .... Qui pense quoi ?

Toi tu me sussurres un mot a l'oreille , je souris , je m'approche encore plus .
Elle est a coté de lui , l'orage approche ... vite essayer de faire dispersion .

Agitation calme toi , c'est un bel apres-midi , il ne faut pas le gacher ...

Elle part avec lui emportant avec eux l'orage .
Toi tu restes ... et je ne me pose plus de questions .


----------



## mado (18 Février 2008)

De passage dans les airs.
Telle Icare.
Sauf que je sais que la chaleur brûle. Mais avant elle fait fondre.

:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Février 2008)

Souvent j'écoute de la musique

Celle des sphères

Celle d'ici aussi

Et j'y entends une indicible tristesse

Comme cette nuance de tristesse sur la figure des dieux grecs

Comme si ils savaient


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Février 2008)

Tu nous a légué le froid de la Terre

Tu nous a confié le soin de dire la rose dans la croix du présent

Tu nous a demandé des arrêts sur image dans l'écoulement du temps

Tu as oublié de nous laisser la carte de ces passages sur Terre

Tu nous a laissé déboussolés


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2008)

J'ai besoin de toute urgence que tu me prennes dans tes bras avec une violence mesurée mais efficace et que tu mettes les compteurs kilométriques à zéro.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

le souffle se trouble,la transpiration se fait intense....du liquide s'écoule tout doucement...
ce sang appartient à mon père, il gît au pied de son lit, ses cris ne m'ont même pas alerté... il semblait si bien la veille, son air jovial, sa prestance,sa hauteur et son élocution tant appréciée ne seront plus maintenant que de vieux souvenirs...je sors enfin de ce funerarium...les gens m'entourant ne semblent pas attristés de son départ... je me réveille finalement en sursaut et déjeune avec l'impression d'un cauchemar terrible


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Avril 2008)

Ressusciter des fils ?

Peut-être 

Juste pour dire mon bref passage dans une très courte unité de temps


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2008)

_Aucun cadran n'affiche la même heure
Aucun amant ne livre la même humeur.

On dirait qu'on sait lire sur les lèvres
et que l'on tient tous les deux sur un trapèze.

Tous nos échanges coulaient de source.
Je T'ai manqué, pourquoi tu me visais ?_


Mais ce que je veux, c'est voyager en solitaire..


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Avril 2008)

On m&#8217;appelait Laïka

Là-bas vers Baïkonour
Les gens du coin m&#8217;aimaient bien
Je ne faisais jamais trop de bruit
J&#8217;étais discrète
J&#8217;avais un peu froid parfois
Mais j&#8217;étais heureuse

Un jour, ils m&#8217;ont emmené
Sur une grande surface de ciment gelé
Et ils m&#8217;ont attaché dans une petite boîte cylindrique
J&#8217;avais confiance en eux
Mais je tremblais beaucoup

Il y eut un grand bruit
Et j&#8217;ai dormi
Quand je me suis réveillé, j&#8217;ai vu que je m&#8217;étais uriné dessus
Ils n&#8217;auraient pas aimé ça, je sais
C&#8217;est que j&#8217;avais été bien dressée

Avec mes grands yeux noirs, j&#8217;ai regardé par le hublot
J&#8217;ai vu des couleurs trop petites
Je n&#8217;ai rien compris
J&#8217;ai longuement attendu qu&#8217;ils reviennent

Et puis j&#8217;ai aboyé
Juste un peu
Je n&#8217;y ai pas fait exprès
Je sais qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;aimaient pas ça


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mai 2008)

J'ai cru un moment que Spoutnik I...

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai cru dans Spoutnik II

J'ai entendu : "Laïka"

C'était dans le petit HP soudé dans mes oreilles

Il m'a dit  : "je suis désolé. Il va falloir que tu tournes"

Et je lui a dit : "Pourquoi ?"

Il m'a dit : "ne te poses pas de questions"

Et je lui ai dit : "mais moi je ne vois rien, c'est toi qui me disais : le grand regard de l'animal que tu es, élargira notre conscience"

Et il m'a dit : "sois raisonnable. La nourriture empoisonnée ne t'a pas tuée. Une fois de plus, on s'est planté à Baïkonour

Et je lui ai dit : " Adieu, petit homme"


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2008)

Dimitri ?

Tu m'as laissée toute seule lâ-haut et tu ne réponds pas

Tu sais, j'ai aussi un monde
Je me demande parfois s'il n'est pas plus vaste que le tien
J'ai senti les odeurs des poubelles
dans lesquelles tu jetais n'importe quoi
Oui, ça puait

Tes rêves puaient

Mais moi, je m'en fous, je tourne

Et toi Dimitri ?

C'est ton petit monde qui tourne autour de toi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Je tourne, je tourne
Bientôt 50 ans que je tourne
Et qu'est-ce que je vois ?


Dimitri est mort depuis longtemps
Un cancer du testicule gauche qui a mètastasé
dans le lobe droit de son cerveau
Ce qui lui a supprimé toute possibilité
de se rappeler de moi
A la fin, avant qu'on le débranche
Il s'est mis à parler d'une chienne
Qui n'avait plus de niche
Et qui parlait des étoiles

Comme si je parlais des étoiles ...
Non, je parle de vous
Depuis que je tourne...
L'hélicoïdale a subi un petit changement de direction
Pas grand chose, mais ça a suffit
Du coup, je suis immortelle

Et je vous vois
Sur des plages incertaines et froides
Errant
pendant que les vagues dessinent
des figures et des textes
que vous ne pourrez pas décrypter


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Mai 2008)

C'est moi qui suis le plus haut.
J'en tire pas gloire, mais c'est comme ça, j'habite au dessus de tout le reste de la famille. 
J'ai mon étage à moi. 
Je partage un peu avec le père, son bureau est au fond du grenier. 
Mais moi, j'ai tout le reste. Et la fenêtre. 
Vue imprenable. Coteaux, collines, chaines lointaines, vallée proche, cimes des arbres, nids d'oiseaux, clochers, tourelles.
Et la nuit, une ribambelle lumineuse.
Je l'ai ouverte, la fenêtre. Je fume. Je hume. Je regarde.
La femme qui m'a embrassé, la femme qui m'a caressé, qui m'a déshabillé, enlacé, pris dans sa bouche, la femme qui m'a guidé en elle, qui m'a accueilli, qui est allé me chercher, c'est une collègue de ma mère. 
Moi, je le sais ce jour même. La certitude est apparue, comme un voile qui se déchire sur les traces de l'enfance. 
C'est aujourd'hui, pour ce qu'il en est de la révélation du jour : _je suis un obsédé sexuel_.
Il faudra que je vive avec ça. 
Que j'apprenne à ne pas tout ramener au sexe, à ne pas toujours considérer que c'est la chose la plus importante de la vie. Que ma quête de cul ne m'empêche pas de vivre.
Aujourd'hui je le sais. J'ai seize ans, maintenant. Je suis grand.
Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai couché avec ma prof de théâtre. 
C'est elle qui est venue me chercher. Elle m'a  offert un baiser comme personne ne me l'avait offert. Un baiser savoureux, un baiser langoureux.
Un baiser suave et délicieux.
J'ai durci jusqu'à en avoir mal.
Elle a accepté de m'apprendre deux ou trois trucs en dehors du cadre dramatique.
C'est stratosphérique, quand même, cette histoire. Le cul.
Je comprends qu'on se damne pour ça. L'état dans lequel ça met...
Après, les femmes, c'est... C'est quand même super différent. Entre elles, je veux dire. Elles sont toutes différentes.
Mais quand une femme sait ce qu'elle veut, elle peut t'emmener exactement au même endroit qu'elle.
C'est ce qu'elle a dit, l'infirmière de ce soir.
- _Viens, on va au même endroit, toi et moi.
_Au fond d'elle, on allait. 
Si j'me concentre, que je fais pas le con, que j'essaye de comprendre, que je pose des questions, en deux ou trois ans, je devrais déjà arriver à mieux comprendre comment ça jouit, les femmes.

Maintenant, j'aimerais bien coucher avec la copine de ma tante. Aux prochaines vacances.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Juin 2008)

Je suis allongé sur une moquette gris-bleu. Au bout du couloir. Après les portes anti-feu. À cette heure, personne ne va nous déranger, tout le monde dort, dans ce village de vacances.
Tu es brune et belle, plus âgée que moi de deux ans. 
Je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi tu as jeté ton dévolu sur moi. 
L'anorak rouge ? Tu m'as regardé droit dans les yeux dès le premier jour où tu es venue chercher ton petit frère à la fin du cours.
Et pour la première fois de ma vie, dans ce regard, j'ai lu une envie que personne ne m'avais jamais donné à lire.
Ça fait trois jours que l'on s'embrasse, que l'on se touche, que l'on rigole. 
Et demain, tu reprends la route, avec papa-maman.
Alors ce soir, on prend du temps. Je ne sais pas trop de quoi j'ai envie, mais toi, tu as l'air de savoir. 
Tu t'es accroupie.
Sur moi.
Tu mets un doigt sur tes lèvres, pour m'intimer le silence.
Tes mains descendent le long de mon torse, trouvent ma braguette. Maladroitement, tu baisses mon jean.
Moi, je ne bouge plus. Figé, comme un enfant perdu.
Muet.
Mon engin se dresse entre tes mains. Tu me dis :
_ - tu l'as déjà fait ?_
Je secoue la tête. De gauche à droite. Je ne suis même pas sûr de ce dont tu parles.
Il est minuit passé, nous sommes maintenant samedi.
Ta main me guide au bord de ce gouffre inconnu, de cette caverne humide.
Tu te penches sur moi, tes lèvres glissent sur mes lèvres, ton bassin part à la rencontre du mien. Le feu s'allume au fond de moi pour la première fois.
Je suis paralysé. Je ne m'attendais pas à ça.
Je viens d'avoir quatorze ans. Mais là, je suis immortel. 
Mon souffle s'accélère, j'explose trop vite. C'est ça, jouir ? Cette émotion si brève?  Tu continues à te servir de moi, jusqu'à gémir et me tomber dessus.
On reste là, longtemps. À se chuchoter des choses sans importance. Des légèretés.
Pas de promesses, pas de retours. Dans quelques heures, tu seras partie.
Plusieurs vies plus tard, je peux te l'avouer, j'ai oublié ton prénom, il y a longtemps. Ce doit être un signe, dirait les psys.



_Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais bien savoir si tu te souviens, toi._


----------



## Tulum (14 Juin 2008)

Il faut à tout  prix éviter les rêves. Ces territoires où l'on est amené sans y avoir été convié. 

Ma belle a crevé le miroir, émergeant fraîche et excitante comme si elle sortait de l'eau.
Elle m'a emmené au parc du Retiro un jour d'automne, m'a fait goûter dans le Trastevere la pasta de Margarita, a caressé ma poitrine avec ce mouvement inconscient que te procure l'acmé, m'a fait boire des gorgées de Chardonnay frais dans sa bouche chaude, a écrit avec son rouge à lèvres des mots d'amour sur le miroir du hall de l'hôtel à San Diego, a kidnappé mes mains entre ses jambes pendant que je la massais avec de la crème sur une plage des îles Fidji, m'a ordonné de lui faire l'amour de toute urgence sur le siège arrière de sa Pontiac à Austin texas​Bref, ça n'a pas été simple de revenir (coller) à la réalité sans m'agripper à son fichu nom


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

_La nuit tombe. 

Tu tournes en rond cherchant en vain la sortie. 

Je suis là mais je me sens loin. 
Je suis épuisée mais le sommeil ne viens pas. 
Je regarde autour de moi mais rien ne m'apporte la paix.
Je ne suis pas bien ici. Ca n'est ni chez moi, ni chez toi. 

Sans m'en rendre compte, dans ce même lieu, je fais comme toi : je tourne en rond.
Pourtant j'aperçois la sortie mais je suis comme paralysée. 

Je veux hurler mais je reste stoïque. 

Seul son sourire m'apaise, mais il n'est pas là...
Comment me calmer, retrouver la paix, le sommeil, et par-dessus tout, un chez moi...._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Une petite pluie fine
Vient mouiller les asphaltes du trottoir

Le panache de vapeur
De l'incinérateur
Indique la direction du vent

Sud-Ouest

La nuit d'hiver est douce
Fraîche juste comme il faut
Océanique

Les mécaniques des turbo diesels
Sifflent dans la rue
Et leurs gommes chuintent

Le Monde passe.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Juin 2008)

La fatigue me gagne
Les phrases fuient vers des horizons qui seront leur déclin
Les mots, sans force, échouent dans des oasis sans eaux
Le crépuscule s'étend 
Le sens a perdu son orient
Les choses se détournent
Les regards glissent dans des chemins de traverse
Où il n'y a rien à voir
La parole me fait défaut
Pour dire le désert

Le silence


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

J'étais tranquillement devant mon écran
À rire des bons mots des anciens
Lorsque au moment de recharger, plus rien
Onglet après onglet le même avertissement
Les secondes défilent, rien ne se passe
Les minutes s'égrainent, le manque s'installe
Combien de temps va durer cette impasse
Je commence à devenir pâle
Cette intervention sur les serveurs m'angoisse
Je ne tiens plus en place
À deux doigts de faire un malheur
Je te retrouve forum, avec bonheur


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Quelque part, avant, après, c'est la même chose.

Un étau quelque part entre le diaphragme et la gorge.

Soleil de midi, sans pitié, sur le tarmac méridional.

je me lève..., passe devant les hôtesses au sourire figé, maquillées comme des feux de piste.
- Adiós, que aproveche su estancia aquí...
- Au revoir Monsieur... 

Je sors, happé par le vent familier qui joue avec ma chemise, je souris.

L'odeur de la fleur d'oranger, la sourde rumeur de la mer...

Un éclair de cuivre dans une robe légère...

Le feu m'embrase tout entier.
¡Estoy de vuelta!
Déjà un an...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2008)

Putain de cigales! J'arrive pas a faire la sieste!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain de cigales! J'arrive pas a faire la sieste!



Oui... On vit vraiment dans des régions pourries...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Un mec venant de nul part se plante devant moi, assez digne malgré l'ébriété : 

- Bonjour, je voudrais faire votre connaissance mais j'ai un coup dans le nez.
- Ça se voit (Ça se sent ais-je pensé)
- Ah oui ça se voit. Je ne vais pas vous agresser, je veux juste vous rencontrer. 

Rotation des corps à 90 degré

- Alors je m'appelle Benjamin, enchanté comment vous appelez vous ?
- Je m'appelle Audrey.

....

- Je descends à cusset et vous ?
- Je descends à la prochaine.

....

- Je peux déjà vous dire bonne soirée alors.
- Merci.

.....

- ce serait quand gvr,nbr même bien gzrljglrhkhb que ça vous fasse kjvgjhzkhkjhrr plaisir cette rencontre :lezfhzeklfgh
- Comment ?
- Ça vous fait plaisir cette rencontre, ça s'est bien passé ?

Tudidi (annonce du métro)

- Oui ça s'est bien passé.
- On peut se serrer la main.
- Oui on peut.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2008)

De tout petits mondes

Voilà ce que la terre est devenue

Depuis que le lointain en a été éradiqué

Depuis que tout est proche

Depuis que les confins se sont tranquillement déplacés vers le centre

Depuis que les distances ont été abolies

Depuis qu'on ne voyage que pour trouver le même

Depuis que ta passion pour ce qui est petit a pris le dessus sur la vision de ce qui était grand

Depuis que les grands horizons se sont dérobés à tes yeux de myope

Voilà ce que tu as fait de la terre

Petit Homme

Des mondes à ta mesure


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juillet 2008)

De tout petits mondes

Moins grands que le _cosmos_

Que les Anciens trouvaient plus grand qu'eux

Des mondes minuscules, juste pour toi

Virtuels, parait-il

Tellement petits que tu peux te permettre de répondre

Mais à qui réponds-tu ?

Petit Homme

Qui t'entend encore ?


----------



## teo (18 Juillet 2008)

jul29 a dit:


> A la manière des différents fils d'écriture qui sont présents sur le Bar, je vous propose ici un petit "exercice de style".
> 
> *DE PASSAGE SUR TERRE...​*
> vous propose d'évoquer en un petit texte vos sensations, souvenirs, rêveries, expériences... *dans un lieu donné à un moment donné*.
> ...



Non pas que je n'aime pas tes textes, CouleurSud, mais ils me semblent ne pas cadrer avec l'idée de base de notre jardinier originel 

Après cela, je n'ai pas grand chose à dire, surtout si la modération -l'auteur ayant pris le large - accepte l'évolution


----------



## kasarus (18 Juillet 2008)

... Sauf si on considère que c'est une rêverie.... 

En tout cas, je ne demanderai pas la suppression de ces posts (quite accurate by the way:love


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2008)

je crois que c'est dans l'idée de personne de demander à les supprimer


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Octobre 2008)

Je suis seul 
Avec l&#8217;éternité 
Je regarde déferler les vagues 
La mer est grise en cette saison 
Le ciel 
Aussi 
Gris   

Je parle aux choses 
Aux dunes  
Aux pins 
Les choses ne me répondent plus 

Elles sont figées  
Le temps les a quitté 
Elles sont là, comme des questions 
Sans point d&#8217;interrogation 
 Dans une immobilité sans espoir de réponse 

Le temps n&#8217;est plus 
Il a expié ses fautes 
Et il me laisse 
Seul 
Avec une éternité grise


----------



## touba (3 Octobre 2008)

Je cours... Vite ! Très vite !
Je n'ai plus qu'une idée en tête, retourner chez ma mère... Vite ! Très vite !

Alors que je ne suis plus qu'à quelques dizaines de mètres de la maison familiale... Je sue à grosses gouttes.
"Vais-je arriver à temps ?"
"Pourvu que j'arrive à temps !"

Alors j'accélère encore sur les derniers mètres... J'avale les escaliers jusqu'au deuxième étage, ébranle la porte d'entrée, fonce au fond couloir, tourne à gauche et... Et... Une dernière porte à pousser...

Je la saisis de toutes mes forces, ouvre... Baisse mon pantalon... M'assois... Hmmmmmm !! Plouf...

Putain ça fait du bien !!!


----------



## Binouche (6 Octobre 2008)

_Aujourdhui je me sens un peu seul._

_Perdu dans mes songes, je pense à ceux que jai laissés. Pas définitivement, non, juste un peu. Quelques instants, quelques jours, quelques mois. Une demi-année déjà. Le temps passe vite même si on y pense._

_Perdu dans mes pensées, je songe à ceux que jai rencontrés. Pas définitivement, non plus, la plupart mont même déjà quitté. Quelques mois, quelques semaines, un week-end. Une soirée et un baiser. Les amitiés passent vite quand on y pense._

_Aujourdhui je me sens un peu seul, mais ça ira mieux demain._

_Pourquoi elle ne répond pas ?_


----------



## Lalla (6 Octobre 2008)

Jai envie de faire une sieste.

Il fait un peu froid aujourdhui. Une brise légère agite les branches du marronnier qui veille paisiblement sur nous. Jétends mes jambes sur le banc de fer dur et froid et tu memballes dans ton manteau, mon oreille plaquée contre ton coeur que j'entends battre sous ta chemise. Je tourne légèrement la tête pour sentir dans ton cou et tu resserres tes bras autour de moi.
A côté, les bateaux se balancent tranquillement tandis que les mâts tintinnabulent en rythme. Je ferme les yeux et je suis à la mer. Tu me caresses délicatement le visage, je fais semblant de dormir.
Tout cela est trop romantique mais pour une fois je me laisse aller et cet instant fugace a un petit goût déternité.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

Observant au passage par la vitre du wagon. 

Cette arrière-cour matinale où parfois un seul, voire deux véhicules stationnent. Dans l'attente d'un corps autopsié ou authentifié ou que sais-je encore. Appuyés sur le muret, ils sont là. Les employés des sociétés funéraires. Gabardines grises, cigarettes ; eux aussi en attente. A croire qu'avant de conduire des corbillards et de transporter des cercueils leur métier c'est ça : attendre. 

Après tout ceux dont ils s'occupent ne sont plus vraiment pressés, n'est-ce pas ?

Et puis ce matin. Juste celui-là. Combien de véhicules ? Cinq, six ? En tout cas la cour fait plus petite qu'à son habitude. Et tous ces gens. Des hommes. Exclusivement il me semble. L'impression que c'est bondé de monde.

Tant de vivants pour ces quelques morts.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2008)

Le vent nettoie le ciel. Dans son bleu se découpent les caténaires. Elle a froid, chaud, ne sait pas. Sa main droite est moite. Son sac semble affreusement lourd.
Un chat miaule dans sa cage. En l'entendant, elle sourit et se demande qui est le plus stressé : elle ou lui ?
Les voyageurs se pressent autour d'elle. Bousculades. Leur brouhaha ne l'atteind pas. Elle est dans sa bulle, votre bulle. Ta main la frôle. Tes yeux la cherchent, ton regard la fuit. Elle t'écoute. Ta voix lui manque déjà.
Sa bulle éclate sous le bruit de la "composteuse" à billets.
Une voix annonce l'arrivée de son train.
5 minutes.
Ses yeux chauffent. Elle retient ses larmes. Non, elle ne pleurera pas! Dernier sursaut de fierté mal placée.
Le vide s'installe en elle.
Une dernière cigarette pour penser à autres choses.
Un chwing gum trop fort pour changer de goût.
Les rails chantent. Le train approche. Elle l'entend. Il entre en gare au ralenti, comme dans ce film en noir et blanc, image après image.


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Octobre 2008)

Nous avons couru. Pas longtemps, mais assez pour nous essouffler. Nous cherchons le numéro 748 de la rue Louix-XIV, oui, un roi-soleil, par ce temps de merde. Car il pleut, et la petite en a marre de  se faire mouiller. Nous rebroussons le bon chemin 

Ce nétait pas à léglise Saint-Charles-Borromée. Dieu merci. Cétait au presbytère.

« Ça doit bien faire 20 ans que je ne suis pas venu dans un tel endroit »  que je dis à mon voisin. Il me répond « Elle bouge beaucoup votre petite! La mienne a 2 mois. » « Ça viendra », dis-je. Regardant Laure-Lou sauter depuis 15 minutes.

Le file dattente.

Cest mon tour. La petite peut venir avec moi. Derrière la petite boîte de carton.

Je dois revenir, je ne suis pas en règle.

Je minscris, comme je navais pas produit de rapport dimpôts, je dois décliner identité et cie. 

On retourne à la boîte cartonnée où la Lou griffe sur le cercle. Elle sait quelle na pas le droit de crier le nom de celui qui devrait gérer nos affaires dans ce drôle de pays. Puis, elle plie le petit papier. Je la prends dans mes bras pour quelle soit à bonne hauteur. Elle dépose le papier dans la fente.

Elle décide que ce sera le Bloc Québécois. Ça tombe bien, que je me dis.

Nous retournons à l'auto. À la radio, il joue: 

"O vous, les boutefeux, ô vous les bons apôtres
Mourez donc les premiers, nous vous cédons le pas
Mais de grâce, morbleu! laissez vivre les autres!
La vie est à peu près leur seul luxe ici bas
Car, enfin, la Camarde est assez vigilante
Elle n'a pas besoin qu'on lui tienne la faux
Plus de danse macabre autour des échafauds!
Mourrons pour des idées, d'accord, mais de mort lente
D'accord, mais de mort lente"


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Novembre 2008)

Le jour cède lentement,
Comme à regrets
Toutes les couleurs du spectre à la nuit
Mais il sait que c&#8217;est un deal avec la nuit

La nuit va être douce
La nuit console le jour

La nuit est douce
De cette douceur douloureuse
Qui enveloppe
Les blessures des héros
D&#8217;une nuit

Je regarde
La douceur de la nuit
La douceur des crimes
La douceur des étreintes
La douceur de la haine

J&#8217;aime la nuit

J&#8217;aime aussi le jour
J&#8217;aime sa lumière
Qui va éclairer les hôpitaux blêmes
Qui va répondre à la nuit
En illuminant
Ce que la nuit a fait
Qui va infecter ses blessures


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Ils sont là, tous face à moi, dans cette salle sans fenêtre. Les néons nous donnent un teint blafard. Ils sont assis, autour de cette table, le regard fixé sur mes gestes. Etrangement, je n'ai pas d'appréhension, au contraire : ce "tribunal" me donne de la force, et je sais que certains me sont acquis.

J'ouvre mon carton à dessin, et j'en sors les maquettes, que je scotche lentement au mur. Une opération promotionnelle, qui devient en cet instant, en ce lieu, aussi importante pour ceux présents qu'une déclaration de guerre mondiale. Alors que je leur tourne le dos, je me rends compte de la stupidité de la situation.

Je fais volte-face : au premier regard, j'ai compris que je serais seul. Ceux qui sont sensés "vendre" le projet avec moi ont la tête qui disparait dans les épaules.

Et je parle. Etrangement, comme ces fois où les kilomètres défilent sans que l'on s'en rende compte, où on conduit en automatique, où on ralentit, stoppe au feu sans y prêter attention, je libère le flot d'où émergent des rochers qui se nomment "recco", "plan média", "opérations"... Je cite des chiffres qui ne veulent rien dire, parce que trop importants pour ce dont on parle. Je parle des consommateurs, donc de moi, comme de hamsters de laboratoire. Ils acquiescent.
Je dis ce qu'ils veulent entendre, et avec l'air d'y croire. Y croient-ils ?

Une heure après je suis dehors. A l'ombre de bâtiments sans âme. Serrage de mains, il fait 35°. Je jette mes cartons à dessin sur le siège arrière de la voiture, et je démarre. Je conduis comme j'ai mené cette réunion, en automatique. Le Lamentin, Fort de France, le Rond Point du Viet-Nam héroique, la Route de Didier.

A l'arrivée, Agnès, ma secrétaire, m'annonce que nous avons le budget. 15 minutes ont suffit pour des centaines de milliers de Francs, probablement des millions. Elle me regarde étrangement. Surement parce que je n'en suis pas fier. Pas comme ca.


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Dans la nuit noire d'un crapaud velu,
l'ecchymose du spectre moribond enterre l'astre de miel.

La vague d'écume change l'oriflamme en un terroir glacé,
et le légume furibond crie sa colère si puissamment que les gélules flasques n'entendent pas la morve rose.

Pourquoi cet acharnement incongru du mythe citoyen appauvri ?
La valse des singes n'aura pas cette réponse auditive...

La nuit passe sur son écueil de mémoires hypnotiques,
L'avenir coulera à travers l'émergence du miroir aux alouettes.
:mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Novembre 2008)

De passage sur terre
Dans une si courte unité de temps
Je ne veux pas laisser de traces

Je marche pieds nus sur les plages
Avec des plantes des pieds de vent
Je glisse sans sillage sur la face des vagues

J'écris des mots sans pesanteur
A l'encre sympathique
Qui ne laissent que des blancs sur les pages

Je ne pense que dans le silence
Pour laisser d'autre penser
Dans le même silence

Je laisse cette terre à son secret


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Une petite gare toute grise et toute mouillée en bord de ville. Est-ce vraiment de l'architecture ou plutôt un module fonctionnel ? Le parvis se résume à une nappe de bitume et quelques bordures en béton. Noir, gris. Et la pluie qui leur donne une vague luisance.

Passé le hall où rien ne retient mon attention j'arrive aux quais. Ici encore rien que de strictement fonctionnel : des rails, des caténaires, des pylônes, des portiques. Des verticales et des horizontales. Autant à l'extérieur l'espèce de parking-place est d'un fonctionnalisme desséchant, autant ici ce bizarre charme industriel du "chemin de fer" agit.
Il n'y a même pas de passage souterrain : il faut franchir les voies sur un passage matérialisé par un radier de traverses. 
Je soupire car deux gênes simultanées sont apparues. La pluie qui reprend dru et une horde d'adolescents qui regagnent leurs quartiers ruraux après leur semaine d'internat. Je me tiens le plus loin possible d'eux.
La patache arrive et je comprends alors que le trajet sera pénible car elle est bondée d'autres scolaires ramassés en amont.

Je me retrouve debout sur la plateforme. Le chauffage malsain de ces vieux wagons sur les vêtements trempés transforme rapidement l'atmosphère en étuve. Les odeurs corporelles viennent peu à peu s'y mêler. Les vitres dégoulinent de buée. Je ne me sens pas bien. 
J'observe ces jeunes gens qui m'entourent. Les filles avec les filles. Les garçons avec les garçons. A part l'inévitable couple qui se bécote malhabilement mais demeure fort bien apparié dans une même physionomie bovine. 

Et au fond je me dis que rien n'a changé. Ils ont beau essayer de se conformer à l'image d'une jeunesse dans le coup, en tapotant sur leurs téléphones mobiles ou en s'enfonçant leurs écouteurs dans les oreilles, tout leur aspect trahit une appartenance rurale. Leur gaucherie est si manifeste qu'elle en est presque touchante. Leurs habits, succédanés des marques et de la mode d'il y a deux ans, en font les moines de leur condition d'enfants de milieux campagnards pas bien aisés. Les voilà, les internes des lycées moins côtés que ceux du centre-ville, les apprentis, ceux "du technique", tous ces ploucs qu'on se charge de renvoyer dans leurs pénates quand vient le temps des loisirs et des plaisirs, ceux qui n'iront jamais avec la progéniture notabiliaire s'encanailler dans les rallyes ou les clubs le samedi soir. Flaubert et "Charbovary", tous les récits mi-sadiques d'internats du XIXème siècle sont là. 

La télévision, l'ordinateur domestique, le téléphone portable et le lecteur MP3 sont les illusions contemporaines de l'égalité.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Décembre 2008)

Je suis dans un théâtre. Encore. Cette fois le théâtre est en plein centre ville, et la représentation se fait en matinée. Rien n'y est fait pour le public, et les véritables acteurs des histoires qu'on s'y raconte n'ont droit qu'à des strapontins, et à l'indifférence de ceux qui sont en scène. Seuls les concierges ont, pour ces pauvres erres, un tant soit peu de commisération.
Il faut dire que les murs impressionnent. Le public accède à l'intérieur par un escalier aussi monumental qu'extérieur, qui débouche sur des colonnes blanches. Là, l'escalier se resserre entre deux statues imposantes, deux grands acteurs historiques, natifs du pays.
Jean Bay, aumônier de Louis XIV, précepteur puis Premier Ministre de Louis XV. La justice dans sa version absolutiste.
Jacques de Cambacéres, ministre de la Justice de la Convention, deuxième consul du Directoire, archi-chancelier de l'Empire. Une autre justice d'exception.
C'est que ce théâtre si particulier, si froid, si silencieux, est celui de la Cour d'Appel de l'ancienne capitale des Etats du Languedoc.
Dans chaque salle, les pièces s'enfilent les unes après les autres. Avant chaque représentation,un homme en noir cravaté de blanc rappelle une partie de l'histoire dont le prochain acte a déjà commencé.
Fait rare, la scène qui se déroule sous mes yeux se joue avec un acteur amateur. Les professionnels de la profession le rappellent parfois aux usages, avec quelque condescendance. Les vrais acteurs, en écharpe d'hermine, maîtrisent leur langue, l'ordre des choses à présenter, manient la mauvaise foi ou le mensonge à l'occasion, créent une version des faits la plus convaincante possible pour le vrai public de la scène, les quatre hommes assis sur l'estrade, les juges.
Parfois, les acteurs se rapprochent de la tribune. Ils examinent des éléments que le public ne voit pas, interrogent des accessoires, tandis que l'audience tire l'oreille pour les entendre. Puis ils reprennent leur ballet, s'agitent, se rassoient, conciliabulent.
Dans la salle, l'audience est clairsemée, et chaque scénette n'intéresse vraiment que peu de spectateurs. Les autres attendent. Attendent leur tour. Attendent de raconter l'histoire des autres. Attendent que d'autres racontent leur histoire.
Il n'y a pas d'applaudissements. L'issue elle-même, la chute, n'interviendra que plus tard, dans le silence des couloirs du greffe.
Je pense à l'auteur de ce fil, rencontré quelques minutes hier. Je pense à écrire. Je pense à ne pas penser.

Le conseil de mon adversaire est une femme que je ne connais pas. Elle-même connait peu le dossier, visiblement, mais elle le plaide avec beaucoup de métier. Elle parle à la place de mes anciens patrons. Elle essaye de convaincre les juges qu'ils n'étaient pas mes patrons. Ou alors, que si ils l'étaient, c'est nous qui sommes partis de notre plein gré.
Nous.
Nous sommes trois. Unis, en bloc, depuis des années. Nous sommes bien, entre nous. Rien ne passe, rien ne nous a fragilisé. Nous sommes une équipe. Soudée.
Il n'y a plus que nous, nous sommes les derniers dont on racontera l'histoire aujourd'hui.
Notre avocate est une tigresse. Elle essaye toujours de déstabiliser son adversaire par un coup de griffe, un ricanement. Les deux femmes nous jouent une scène connue, un classique des prétoires. Les deux félines en bataille.
Le public en noir s'en amuse, puis s'en lasse. Il écoute. Pose des questions. A nous. C'est la première fois que l'on nous demande ce que l'on fait. Nous nous levons, l'un de nous prend la parole. Ce n'est pas moi. Les mots ne sont pas sortis de ma bouche assez vite.
L'avocate conclut. Les juges remercient. Délibéré dans six semaines. Ils saluent les dames en noir. Pas nous. Nous, nous n'existons déjà plus. C'est fini.
La tension est forte, l'attention se relâche. Je n&#8217;ai envie de rien d&#8217;autre que de chaleur. C'est une épreuve de froideur et d'inhumanité. Nous sommes étrangers à ce monde dans lequel nos histoires se racontent et se rangent et se jugent. 




joanes a dit:


>


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2008)

Dans le rayon informatique d'une grande surface parisienne, entre deux rendez vous. Je furète, je musarde devant l'étroit présentoir des logiciels Mac, lorsque mon oreille vagabonde se focalise sur le dialogue entre un vendeur et un petit monsieur âgé, à deux mètres de moi.

En substance, le candide personnage est informé que la disquette à 10 &#8364;** qu'il cherche, il n'a aucune chance de la trouver, et que ce matériel à une centaine d'Euro* est sa seule chance de parvenir à ses fins.

Devant le renoncement un peu désespéré de son interlocuteur, le vendeur s'en détourne et dirige son attention vers des chalands plus prometteurs en termes de chiffre d'affaire.

J'intercepte le petit monsieur, l'informe que, naturellement, le vendeur lui a raconté n'importe quoi, et sors de ma sacoche une disquette** usagée mais vierge dont je pouvais me passer, que je lui remet afin de le tirer d'embarras.

C'était il y a sept ans, depuis, de fil en aiguille, nous avons noué une amitié simple et chaleureuse, qui me rassure : être de passage sur terre, ça a aussi de bons côtés. 

(*) Précision préventive : bien qu'une forme plurielle soit tolérée en France, le terme "Euro" est réputé invariable, naméo ! 

(**) Disquette "ZIP 100" de Iomega.


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

Il tente, essaie , appuie,
Elle fuis, analyse, sans arrêt sur sa route...

Il pense, parfois, souvent....., trop sans doutes
Elle attends , sans fin, avec force, cachant sa folie

Il est là, ici, partout, nul-part, 
Elle a disparu, où? comment, Quant? 

La musique le berce, le transperce , Mozart
Elle FM sur la bande, achetant tout ce quelle entends

Le ventre souffre, surchauffe, espère ..
Elle le contrôle, le gère, le capsulant avec la pastille des pigeons rêvant d'être père, elle opère....

Sincérité, Chanceux, Malheureux, Rêveur, sur le bord de la route
Humanité, Provocante, Enjôleuse , Patiente, en doute ...

Mozart, Tartare, Perniflare, Guitare, Hasard, Malabar, Plumar
Justice, Sincérité, Décallée, Droite, Mal, Braise, Accessoires

A toi

Toi que te promenait pas si loin .... que la puce, sans vie, a conduit vers moi. Je marche sans savoir où, je travail, concentré, pense, trop, pas assez, au mauvais moment, inutilement ? 
Pense quand même, en plus en marchant, dingue  !!...
Bon je marche, j'y arrive, je me pose, commande   .... but why ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Décembre 2008)

Dans ce bureau ordinaire, beige-blanc-cassé, presque sale, poussiéreux, sans odeur, froid parce que...

"On n'aime pas la chaleur par ici"...

...je présente mon projet devant tous ces gros bonnets, avec une voix un peu trop blafarde. 

On me fait répéter. On n'a pas bien entendu. Je répète. J'aurais dû être plus puissante. Je n'ai pas rendu les bons mots, la bonne attitude gagnante. Pourtant, j'ai mis mes petits yeux brillants pour l'occasion, ceux du bonheur, de la lumière, de "l'atteinte par résultats" digne des meilleurs scénarios de l'ACDI...

Ça concerne l'Afrique et l'enseignement et les plantes, mais "ça" n'intéresse pas grand monde. Aucun retour à ce sujet. Alors, on parle de biomasse. DE BIOMASSE ET DE CRÉDIT CARBONE!!!  "C'est payant, c'est l'avenir".

C'est ici que je m'ennuie. C'est devant eux que je trouve le temps long, froid, gris. Les murs auront beau être repeints en orange - ce sera encore... conventionnel, politique, digne du meilleur sous-chef.

Il neige, il pleut, il fais gris. Non, ça ne pousse pas vite par ici.


----------



## Lalla (7 Décembre 2008)

Une, deux, trois, quatre... presque cent marches jusquà chez toi. Je frappe à la porte de ton appartement, essoufflée. Jentends, derrière, tes pas qui viennent ouvrir. « Salut ». Tu ne membrasses pas. Tu me tournes le dos et tu vas tasseoir à nouveau sur ton canapé, face à lécran qui est resté allumé. Je referme la porte.
Lindifférence.
Toujours pas de patère... Je pose mon manteau à même le sol. Je me sers un verre deau et je te rejoins. Je reste là une heure ou deux, sur ton canapé, à tes côtés mais inexistante. Les centimètres qui nous séparent sont des milliards dannées lumières. Parfois, quand le film touche à sa fin, tu poses ta tête sur ma cuisse, tu prends ma main que tu caresses avec ton pouce. Parfois même tu membrasses, car pour quelques minutes tu te rappelles que je suis encore là, vivante, le coeur battant à côté de toi.
Mais désormais il est trop tard pour un jour de semaine. Trop tard pour sauver cette histoire qui agonise. Tu es fatigué, je dois me lever tôt et puis on le sait : cest fini. « Salut ». Je ramasse mon manteau et repars au milieu de la nuit. Il fait froid.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2008)

Le froid me pique les joues. Le vent me gifle le visage. Vent dû à la vitesse. Vent soufflé par Eole. Impossible de faire la différence. Je m'en fous, j'aime ça. Le soleil brille comme il ne l'a pas fait depuis bien des jours dans le ciel azur. Il me chauffe le visage les rares fois que je m'arrête.

Je glisse, vite, de plus en plus vite. Les courbes se succèdent. La vitesse me grise. Ne jamais perdre le contrôle. Maitriser, garder ses appuis. Etre concentrée tout se faisant plaisir. Ne penser à rien d'autre si ce n'est garder la trajectoire, faire une belle courbe. Passer ces bosses.

M'éclater.

Putain c'était bien.


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2008)

La lumière d'hiver qui baisse. Un thé, une clope. 
Je remplis mes pensées de tous ces petits détails, anodins ? Certainement pas seulement. Justement parce qu'ils recèlent une attention de tous les instants. Même les plus anodins..

laisser filer des mots légers, néanmoins chargés de possibles
me remplir d'une énergie exaltante
explorer ma féminité avec tant d'attention
t'ouvrir, vivre les instants présents, en jouir,
être rattrapé par un autre présent.
essayer de m'en protéger, avec une pudeur désarmante,
être touchée au fond de moi, de l'homme que tu es.
avec ses forces, ses faiblesses, ses doutes, son respect de l'autre.
se dire de renoncer ?
"Je suis dans l'abandon avec toi"  tu me déclares. Double résonance. Aux antipodes.
Si l'abandon est le plaisir ? Au détriment de rien d'autre ? Est ce dangereux ? Est ce comparable ? Est ce coupable ?
Je suis une amante amoureuse. Pas une mante religieuse.

Juste pas envie de me dire que rien de cela n'existe.
Mais accepter et comprendre les points de résistance.
Me dire qu'un jeu de patience m'attend au pied d'un sapin quelconque.






:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Décembre 2008)

C'est un tout petit bruit. Qui m'enveloppe. 
Juste le son des centaines de petites boules d'eau blanche et gelée qui cognent contre mes vêtements. Il est à peine dix heures du matin, et le monde est un silence ouaté.
Harnaché dans de multiples tissus aussi techniques qu'étanches, je suis immobile. 
Seule, une main gantée de soie noire se meut régulièrement. Elle porte à mes lèvres le filtre en carton par lequel j'aspire des bouffées d'une fumée acre et douce et sucrée.
Le télésiège est plongé dans le brouillard. Au dessous, la piste est vide. Quelques groupes sont montés. Des enfants et des adultes, accompagnés d'hommes et de femmes en rouge. Mais ils ont filé sur l'autre versant, où le brouillard s'est déchiré.
Moi, ce sont les hommes en bleu et jaune que je vais aller voir. Dire Bonjour. Discuter de la neige, des conditions. Demander leur avis. Leur autorisation, en un sens. Les prévenir, en tout cas, de là où je vais.
La neige tombe sans arrêt. Le manteau est épais, mais il fait très froid. Pas de coulées lourdes. Mais une avalanche de poudreuse, une corniche qui cède sous le poids. C'est toujours possible.
Pas de couloirs, on y voit rien. Je vais plonger dans les vallons, faire glousser cette crème si légère. 
Je vérifie l'arva&#8482;. Je resserre mes chaussures. Le sommet est là. La fumée du poêle se détache au dessus de la cabane. Nous sommes au dessus de la nappe, le soleil pointe.
Le café des pisteurs est bon.
Lorsque je prendrais le chemin, dans quelques minutes, la douce masse du Mont Émi apparaitra en pleine clarté. Derrière, un couloir, un double esse. Un toboggan de trois mètres de large et cinq cent mètres de long, régulier, une pente de soixante pour cent, qui débouche sur un tremplin naturel, une barre de plus de quarante mètres de haut, que les _riders_ du monde entier adorent.
Je leur laisse. Aucune envie de déjeuner à Albiez.
Je longerai l'arête, sur la courbe de niveau la plus haute, jusqu'au creux de la Chible. J'écouterai le silence des alpes. Et je laisserai mon corps glisser au milieu des vallons poudreux. Je saluerai le cairn. Je plongerai dans le lit du ruisseau gelé, là où les faros sont si belles au printemps. Je glisserai jusqu'à chez Juju.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

_«Cest lEst !»_ et ça coule de moi comme une évidence. Je prononce cette phrase à voix haute dans lagitation de cette fin daprès-midi dhiver. Sous les arcades teutoniques aux pilastres de grès rose. Du dehors où il fait déjà noir provient ce froid continental qui mest si peu familier. Je rajuste mon écharpe. 
Les internes des lycées se pressent vers les quais pour des destinations aux consonances alémaniques. Les manières sont directes sans être violentes. Des travailleurs frontaliers passent. Il me semble quune culture ouvrière subsiste encore. Et Dieu sait combien elle a morflé dans cette région ! 
Il y aussi des militaires et leur barda. De simples troufions et quelques gradés. Image de permissionnaires devenue insolite depuis la fin de la conscription obligatoire. Mais les vieilles frontières ont la vie dure. 

Ici déjà flotte un petit air de _Mittel Europa_.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Décembre 2008)

Un jour à Prague, entre Gothique flamboyant, baroque dégoulinant et Art Nouveau lumineux, pas loin de Malà Strana
Une petite place

Le matin, je rencontre un vieil ami 
Il fait visiter Prague à des touristes lyonnais
Le Hradcany
Et la nouvelle ville
On dirait Lyon
C'est froid, c'est triste
La lumière est belle pourtant
Comme à Lyon

Une petite place
Une cour intérieure
Dans laquelle se glissent encore deux ou trois rayons de ce soleil d'hiver
Un petit bar
Où échanger
Où parler de la ville
Où parler des villes

Et puis
La chute d'un pigeon mort
Je n'y fais pas trop attention
Nous continuons à parler des villes
Et un autre, puis un autre
Une pluie de pigeons morts

Mon ami s'en va
Vomir 
Effrayé

Et je reste seul au milieu des pigeons morts
Ils n'ont plus rien à me dire

Si ce n'est, dans les plis de leurs ailes désormais immobiles
Une nouvelle géographie urbaine


----------



## Holmes (4 Janvier 2009)

Le ciel est bleu. Non, pas ce bleu du sud, bleu marine, bleu azur. Un bleu froid, un bleu qui te donne la température juste en le voyant. Le point météo de ce matin ne sest dailleurs pas trompé « Température 5°C, sensation de froid pouvant aller jusquà -23°C à 2500m avec le vent. Ciel dégagé jusquen début daprès-midi, premières chutes de neige en début de soirée ».
Je serre mes souliers, enfile mes gants, ajuste mes lunettes. 
Javance, un pas après lautre. Je suis des traces fraîches. Je mets quelques minutes à trouver un rythme régulier, la bonne cadence. Ne pas démarrer trop vite, les 800 mètres de dénivelé ne me feront pas de cadeau autrement, je nai plus lhabitude de ce genre defforts. Le froid me brûle les bronches à chaque respiration.
La forêt est derrière moi. Le paysage se dégage et me dévoile ses sommets. Panorama à 360°. Les plus beaux sommets alpins soffrent à mon regard. Je compte plus de 10 3000 mètres. Pas un nuage, juste du bleu et des sommets enneigés.

Jhésite à me reconnecter au monde après tous ces jours, à appuyer sur ce bouton. Je le fais, juste pour déposer un mot sur ta messagerie. Surprise, tu décroches. Quelques paroles échangées, quelques rires, quelques banalités, quelques silences. Te parler en regardant ce panorama à quelques choses de surréaliste. Je te souhaite une bonne soirée avec tes amis et ton « image », tu fais de même. Je ne te dis pas que mes amis de ce soir seront Amélie Nothomb et Dan Brown.

Jéteins mon portable et continue à avancer. Japerçois au loin ma destination finale. Ne pas sarrêter, continuer malgré les cuisses qui chauffent. Encore une petite heure et je serai à labris du vent, un thé chaud dans les mains.
Leffort me fait du bien, joublie tout. sauf ta voix.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Janvier 2009)

Quelque chose, dans l&#8217;espace-temps, vient de basculer
Une superposition de couches temporelles mêlées de la violence d&#8217;une géographie native
Etrange et peu recommandable dans son invasion soudaine de l&#8217;histoire
Réduite d&#8217;un coup à une sorte d&#8217;immobilité pseudo-cyclique par cette incursion spatiale

Je regarde, les yeux grand ouvert, la Place Bellecour, à Lyon
Une grande symphonie urbaine dans des tons mineurs
Des brasiers partout
Allumés par les enfants lointains des cités lointaines

La ville a inversé son essence
Se protéger des ténèbres extérieures
Des peurs archaïques
Se refermer sur elle-même dans son rêve de pureté
Maintenant, elle accueille au plus profond d&#8217;elle-même
La peur de ses entours
Elle recueille dans ses entrailles
Les fruits pourris de ses enfantement
Rejetés dans des déserts 
Tous les scélérats, tous les génies qui l&#8217;on fait ce qu&#8217;elle est
Qui reviennent lui demander des comptes

Ceux des vieilles banlieues
Ils sont venus se défier
Comme s&#8217;ils étaient sans âge
Les vieux Rockers de la Dargoire
Dessinant sur leur sol des diagrammes qui valent interdit
Pour ceux du Vergoin
En Malag qu&#8217;ils étaient
En Vespa que nous sommes

Les Kinks seront notre salut

Les Pompiers ont renoncé à éteindre tous les feux
Leurs camions ont entamé un ballet étrange
Selon des mesures inouïes
Des tonalités insensées

Le Préfet a enfin songé à envoyer les Brigades motorisées Malik Oussekine
Qui, trompées par des brouillages
Ont chargé une vieille compagnie de CRS
Les Survivants du Pont Lafayette
Convoqués par un Préfet plus ancien
Fatigués pas leurs casques trop lourds
Par le deuil et la culpabilité
Trop vieux pour être réels

Je regarde ces fantômes
Et je crois aux fantômes


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2009)

Une porte. Quelques tables en bois avec toutes leurs histoires. En choisir une, près de la fenêtre aux rideaux à carreaux rouge et blanc.
Une odeur de fondue, des vêtements de sport, quelques bouteilles, des accents qui chantent en égrenant des noms de sommets qui font rêver, des rires, quelques éclats de voix, des muscles fatigués.
Ecouter.
Des flocons dansent au dehors
Un esprit qui senvole à mille lieues de là.
Je suis bien.


----------



## mado (8 Février 2009)

S'asseoir devant ce bureau de flic. Pas con, mais dans son rôle néanmoins. 
Mon statut social, ma féminité, un regard forcément différent. Discriminatoire, même si c'est à mon avantage.
Parler, mais ne pas faire de concession. Dénoncer les hypocrisies.
Faire réécrire le compte rendu de la déposition.

Cauchemarder.

Apprendre que ces mots ont porté.
Esquisser un sourire.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Avril 2009)

Le boîtier est sur la table. 2 adresses à ses côtés, 2 personnes pouvant être intéressées à le racheter. Un portable avec un disque dur vierge. Une lettre manuscrite dans laquelle elle sexcuse. Elle nexplique pas, elle sexcuse. Elle doute que vous soyez prêts à comprendre. Il ny a que A. qui connaisse la vérité depuis le début, fidèle présence depuis 18 ans.

A regarder son appartement, rien ne laisse penser à ce qui se trame.

Elle tourne la clef dans la serrure une dernière fois, sassure davoir pris son billet sans retour. Son grand sac bleu lui semble bien léger, à vrai dire elle na pas emporter grand chose. Aucun souvenir, juste un livre, quelques habits. Elle sen va, ne regarde pas en arrière. Elle laisse tout derrière elle. 

Elle ne fait que traverser vos vies sans laisser de trace. 

Là-bas, elle espère juste une chose : ne plus être invisible. 

La lumière est douce. Cest de bonne augure.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Nous ne sommes que de passage, et c'est bien vrai.

Simplement certains passages, on souhaiterait qu'ils soient plus longs.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Passages, passants, le film ne ralentit ni n'accélère.

Passage : ça crisse sur les rails dans le virage sur le pont.

Passage : le batillage qui vient claquer sur les quais.

Passage : une grande cheminée de brique au fond d'une cour. Le bleu du ciel dans un carré.

Tout passe. Alors je me rassure : ça va passer.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Dernier passage avant embarquement en aller simple.


----------



## teo (24 Août 2010)

Lune orangée, presque pleine &#8212; la voir grossir au fil des dernières nuits, monter dans le ciel, toujours plus tard au dessus de la haute falaise de calcaire rose &#8212; puis rouge sang, au sud, sur la mer, presque à toucher de doigts

Vignes et palmier, pelouse et galets, deux lieux en un, si proches finalement​




Sentir la douce corne de mes pieds jouer sur la matière des carreaux, sentir pulser le sang dans les artères, la fine humidité qui me couvre, mélange de sueur, d'émotions et de désir aussi, douceur de la température,  _that's it_, I'm feeling it, it is flooding my brain, my veins, pumping its effect all over/inside me, and over/inside the others, too.

Impressionnisme &#8212; rétine troublée &#8212; chaos lumineux étrange et agréable, diffraction des surfaces, des textures, léger trouble ou est-ce l'équilibre ? bien-être qui roule, monte, fluidifie les émotions du plus profond au plus superficiel de mon corps, douce chaleur/fraîcheur mélangées - Lente montée, beat régulier, tendre et puissant, je sais pourtant que cela n'est qu'artificiel but who cares ?




Les platines qui ondulent sous les yeux, au creux des oreilles &#8212;


{_" Nous prendrons des vacances, tu sais que je ne t'aimerai que mieux (&#8230 /  Nous prendrons des vacances, je sais que tu ne m'aimeras que mieux (&#8230 "_}​



&#8212; la silhouette amie fait glisser ses doigts sur le vinyl, invoque les esprits du lieu, du son, ils sont là, au milieu de ce mini monde en quête d'éternité et d'amour pour cette nuit
~ Beauté incroyable de l'endroit ~ Etre dans le paysage, ici &#8212;  et ailleurs, toujours le palmier en perspective, malgré son absence &#8212; .      Je sens la masse abrupte qui est dans mon dos, tranchant par sa clarté au dessus de l'obscurité qui nous surplombe. Les irisations sur l'étendue salée, à des kilomètres, si proches | Le cube du bâtiment illuminé, balise éclatante | La piscine presque invisible ¦ affleurement lumineux à hauteur d'&#339;il ¦  ses diffractions lumineuses qui explosent entre un rouge carmin et un bleu irréel, vagues~ondes qui pulsent sur la peau nue ° * ° le ciel _noir cassis_ piqueté par les étoiles ou assimilées &#8212; de Vénus s'élevant depuis bien avant le coucher du soleil, droit devant {avec Mars, et Saturne, invisibles, mais présents}, Ursa Major sur le déclin, lentement, au fil des heures de la nuit&#8212; sensation de petitesse, planétarium à taille réelle autour de moi ( no kiddin'! )

_Fraaack it's so goood but you are not there_

Des sourires, des mains dans mes mains, proximité, vous, nous, envie que tout ralentisse, s'arrête/ne s'arrête jamais, comme englué dans une ambre définitive, mouvement continu arrêté en cycle immobile

{We&#8217;ve been stuck in rewind}​

*******

Plus tard. Juste à côté.
Calme, allongé sur le drap du lit, entre sommeil et veille &#8212; le jour se lève, dehors &#8212; ma voisine repose 

Fantaisie et mystères des effets collatéraux, hallucinations amicales en guise d'au revoir &#8212; visite de catacombes aux murs ornés, la lumière joue sur les reliefs au plafond nu de la chambre, chambres vénitiennes ou florentines entraperçues, par éclats au c&#339;ur de ma pupille, Poséïdons hagards, Héphaïstos grognons, Dionysos hilares ou lubriques et Pans grecs ou étrusques hiératiques apparaissent et disparaissent au gré de mes battements de cils, une fontaine apparait régulièrement au dessus de moi, fait couler des flux pulsants d'azote liquide qui se répandent en apesanteur devant moi, flottants quelques secondes avant d'être finalement remplacés par une tranquillité paisible, une fin du voyage

si douce

C&#339;ur du monde, enfin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

File ta paille, ça a l'air bon.


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> File ta paille, ça a l'air bon.



...reste aux platines toi !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Août 2010)

Bien sûr, nous ne prendrons jamais plus de vacances ensemble.  Pire : nous ne vivrons plus jamais en Afrique. Ces balades de plusieurs semaines dans la brousse : tu peux bien te les payer là où tu es maintenant. Sans moi, sans elle.

Le ciel pur ou pétaradant, des fois rouge ocre, des fois trop lumineux, la chaleur étouffante et insupportable, les paysages sub-sahariens, incroyables et sublimes, les arbres &#8211; même ton host... de Moringa... - les hommes, les femmes et les enfants toujours plus magnifiques, après toutes ces années. 

Au quotidien, je veux dire. Ton désir, le mien. 

Tu as fumé et bu ta vie, comme on coure au marathon. Non au triathlon. Et puis non&#8230; même Ironman, c&#8217;était trop peu pour toi. Tu te savais increvable, tout pouvait t&#8217;arriver, ta force surhumaine allait gérer le tout pour te faire vivre encore plus vite. Toujours plus haut, toujours plus loin. Devise bassement dépassée maintenant.

Et la petite, elle s&#8217;en fout éperdument. Veut vivre à 100 à l&#8217;heure, joyeusement, gaiement. Ne fume pas encore, mais je sais qu&#8217;elle essaiera. Et sera la plus forte et la plus belle et la plus tout que tout. Elle ne me ressemble même pas. Douce consolation.

Allez, va, sois à la hauteur de tes attentes : réponds-moi.


----------

